# Auto Start-Stop



## buckeyewalt (Mar 10, 2012)

Not a big fan of this at all. On my other car, I have the auto start-stop and it could be defeated by pressing a button then all subsequent restarts, the last saved selection will carry through. Is this a permanent start-stop? If it is, that could be a deal breaker.:angry:


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Why, specifically, do you not like it. From all the reviews I've been reading, it's one of the smoothest ones yet.


----------



## buckeyewalt (Mar 10, 2012)

Just the general nature of a start/stop vehicle. Total wear on the components for one, and just for me, I don't trust the reliability of the system.


----------



## bbelnap (Apr 7, 2016)

I don't notice it at all 90% of the time. Otherwise, I can semi-defeat it by leaving the fan on low with the A/C button pressed, or by letting up on the break just a bit after a stop, before the car turns off. It's annoying in stop-n-go traffic.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I also have no interest in it at all. I don't want a big battery in the trunk, and I don't want whatever additional circuitry, wiring and crazy starter motor it requires. Just more things to go wrong and then the crappy dealers to say they can't duplicate.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

IIRC manual cars don't come with it.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

dhpnet said:


> I also have no interest in it at all. I don't want a big battery in the trunk, and I don't want whatever additional circuitry, wiring and crazy starter motor it requires. Just more things to go wrong and then the crappy dealers to say they can't duplicate.


I'm quite sure that's the *only* battery. If the vehicle has a second battery for the stop/start, it's very small - a'la the E-Assist cars. 

My Cobalt has the battery in the trunk - and I much prefer it back there. Easier to remove if needed, and far easier to power an amplifier. Better weight distribution anyway.

And from GM's press release:



> Stop/start technology is paired with the automatic transmission and contributes to efficiency in stop-and-go driving.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

One other feature was well on display here, too: the stop/start system. Chevrolet made a bold move by not allowing the driver to shut the system off. It’s always on. Always. The good? It’s one of the better systems out there, and it’s doing great things for fuel economy. The bad? It’s still pretty rigid occasionally, shaking the car to life from time to time. Chevrolet has struck a good balance when it’s activated, though. For example, when sitting at a stoplight, the engine will be off. If the driver creeps forward, the car comes to life again and stays that way. It does not shut off again. It helps the system feel less intrusive, and frankly, less annoying.

Read more: 2016 Chevrolet Cruze Review | GM Authority


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

There is a lot of misconception about the current auto-stop start systems not only on this thread, but the forum as a whole. Auto-stop start is one of those things you will have to learn to live with if you plan on buying a new car, because all major auto manufacturers are committed to the technology. GM has been using its current iteration of the system since the 2014 model year, and it is one of those things you never see issues with. Auto-stop start should be one of those mechanical systems you should worry the least about compared to the other complicated systems in these new vehicles. The current GM system uses a specially designed and manufactured starter to start the car, the system also keeps the transmission pump running to circulate the fluids in the transmission. I have not had a chance to review the tech docs concerning the second generation Cruze, but some of the systems have 2 batteries, one to keep the electrical system running when the motor is off, and another to start the car. I do not know if the Cruze does, I can get back to you on that. eAssist was a mild hybrid system, completely different then the current stop-start technology which is just a specially designed starter motor and some other minor changes.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

CruzeDan said:


> There is a lot of misconception about the current auto-stop start systems not only on this thread, but the forum as a whole...


This happens a lot. People inherently fear the new and unknown.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

_MerF_ said:


> This happens a lot. People inherently fear the new and unknown.


Don't really fear just wonder about the long term reliability of it and the ability to repair it cheaply if it needs repairing. 

I know cars today are generally designed to go 10 years but some of us keep them much longer and maybe tend to give or sell them to family members/friends because we have taken care of them and have documented everything.

I just hope if all these gadgets break 15 or 20 years down the road it won't keep the car from performing it's main function and that is to get me from point A to point B or to work. I don't subscribe to on star but if the box broke and my compass stopped working I would be pissed that they tied the compass in with the on star because the compass wasn't something I bought with the understanding I had to keep paying a monthly fee for it to keep working along with the blue tooth. Both those items are simple and cheap to implement without being tied to a service that you have to pay a monthly fee and both should be standard items no matter what level trim or what car you buy.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Yet another reason to pass on first year production of a new vehicle. I'm waiting until the 2018 models before making a purchase decision.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Excuse me ignorance, but the vehicle physically shuts the engine off when you come to a stop? How absurd. I get it cuts on emissions, but how is this safe? If there's a hazard coming my way I want to be able to step on a gas and go, not wait for the car to start itself and then go.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

LiveTrash said:


> Excuse me ignorance, but the vehicle physically shuts the engine off when you come to a stop? How absurd. I get it cuts on emissions, but how is this safe? If there's a hazard coming my way I want to be able to step on a gas and go, not wait for the car to start itself and then go.


I'd wait and see how it works first. The ones I've heard at the stop like don't "Start", they just resume running. Apparently some systems position the engine just right on shutdown such that firing the spark plug gets it going.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I find the start stop a useless feature. If I cant disable it I won't buy any car with this. I am open to new stuff I just don't like this feature and not buying it.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm definitely not afraid of new technology. Actually, I am often an early adopter of many new technologies. But, a car is an expensive money pit, and adding a lot of additional tech to a car increases the chance that something will go wrong and cost me a lot of money at some point. I would prefer not to have my windows controlled by a computer. I would prefer to use an old fashioned key for the doors and trunk. And I don't want a car that has to restart over and over at every stop light. It's not fear of technology, it's practical and reasonable thinking. 

On a side note, why aren't there laws requiring cities to time lights so that we don't have to stop at every light. It seems like most cities are actually timing lights so that you HAVE to stop at every light. With all the hype about global warming, cities should be required to time lights better. Cities should be required to install computers that can learn traffic flow patterns. There were a few streets in San Francisco that were timed for 35 MPH, but they have actually been getting rid of those and forcing people to stop at every light. Proper timing of lights would eliminate the need for stop-start technology in cars.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

dhpnet said:


> On a side note, why aren't there laws requiring cities to time lights so that we don't have to stop at every light.


Sing it, brother. Congress pushes CAFE limits, yet, that's also a competitive feature for buyers. Which means they're already driven to improve. Yet, the timing of the lights is something only local government can control. I think the Feds need to shift the focus of future gains from beating up car makers to making traffic flow.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

LiveTrash said:


> I want to be able to step on a gas and go, not wait for the car to start itself and then go.


Which is *exactly* how it works. It's instantaneous. The INSTANT you let off the brake pedal and/or touch the gas - the engine is already running, and you're moving, like you would if the engine had never "turned off" in the first place.

They've been using stop start widely for YEARS in Europe, this isn't something new - and the Cruze is one of the best-executed yet. 

You're clearly against something you don't have much experience with - let alone _actual_ driving experience with.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Sing it, brother. Congress pushes CAFE limits, yet, that's also a competitive feature for buyers. Which means they're already driven to improve. Yet, the timing of the lights is something only local government can control. I think the Feds need to shift the focus of future gains from beating up car makers to making traffic flow.


Absolutely - the amount of fuel that could be saved by actually timing lights correctly could be astounding - let alone the *time* everyone would save. And it goes without saying: much lower emissions.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Which is *exactly* how it works. It's instantaneous. The INSTANT you let off the brake pedal and/or touch the gas - the engine is already running, and you're moving, like you would if the engine had never "turned off" in the first place.
> 
> They've been using stop start widely for YEARS in Europe, this isn't something new - and the Cruze is one of the best-executed yet.
> 
> You're clearly against something you don't have much experience with - let alone _actual_ driving experience with.


I for one get sick of being compared to Europe, just for the record. I think it is a feature that is fine so long as I can disable it. Starting and stopping and engine more times cannot be good for the engine long term plus I have driven a Chevy with this feature and I HATED it. Its just more crap to go wrong. I sure hope the new diesel cruze doesn't have it. Just for the record VW is a part of Europe and look at the mess they created, I guess if you want to compare us there we win many times over for being honest and not screwing the world with cheating and lots of bad emissions gasses.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> I for one get sick of being compared to Europe, just for the record. I think it is a feature that is fine so long as I can disable it. Starting and stopping and engine more times cannot be good for the engine long term plus I have driven a Chevy with this feature and I HATED it. Its just more crap to go wrong. I sure hope the new diesel cruze doesn't have it. Just for the record VW is a part of Europe and look at the mess they created, I guess if you want to compare us there we win many times over for being honest and not screwing the world with cheating and lots of bad emissions gasses.


I seriously doubt a diesel would have it, given the nature of how diesel engines operate.

And folks that are afraid of looking outside of the USA for how things are done better elsewhere absolutely terrify me. You would rather be stuck on an old idea that costs money, and works worse, simply because 'Murica? That's absurd.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

_MerF_ said:


> I seriously doubt a diesel would have it, given the nature of how diesel engines operate.
> 
> And folks that are afraid of looking outside of the USA for how things are done better elsewhere absolutely terrify me. You would rather be stuck on an old idea that costs money, and works worse, simply because 'Murica? That's absurd.


I can just agree to disagree. I am not stuck anywhere, I just have my thoughts and I am entitled to them just as you are yours. I could give two sh*ts about what Europe does. We spend my tax dollars defending them because they cant take care of themselves. Just my thoughts. I am not afraid of looking outside the USA, just tired of hearing the Europeans do something so I should too.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

_MerF_ said:


> And folks that are afraid of looking outside of the USA for how things are done better elsewhere absolutely terrify me. You would rather be stuck on an old idea that costs money, and works worse, simply because 'Murica? That's absurd.


Pushrod V6s til the bitter end!


----------



## buckeyewalt (Mar 10, 2012)

MP81 said:


> Which is *exactly* how it works. It's instantaneous. The INSTANT you let off the brake pedal and/or touch the gas - the engine is already running, and you're moving, like you would if the engine had never "turned off" in the first place.
> 
> They've been using stop start widely for YEARS in Europe, this isn't something new - and the Cruze is one of the best-executed yet.
> 
> You're clearly against something you don't have much experience with - let alone _actual_ driving experience with.


Like I mentioned this when I started the post. I do have a vehicle that has start/stop. I've driven with it, have experience with it and I dislike it, that's why I defeated the system. It looks like I'll wait until I see positives about the system before will buy the next gen Cruze, or go with something else.


----------



## buckeyewalt (Mar 10, 2012)

As a follow-up to reliability, this is a quote from Edmunds on a start/stop system:

Several vehicle alterations are necessary to make stop-start viable. You can't get the same effect by keying off your car manually.First off, the starter motor has to be more robust so it stays reliable despite being used far more often. Likewise, the battery must have deep cycle capability that can endure more frequent draws from the starter. And the engine's crankshaft and rod bearings need to have special low-friction coatings to handle the extra loads placed on them during frequent restarts.
On a more practical note, you don't want the stereo, fan, lighting or wipers to shut down each time the engine winks off, and you don't want them to hiccup when it starts up again. The entire electrical system must be laid out in a different way.
Because the engine will be off, electric pumps are necessary to keep engine coolant circulating and to maintain hydraulic pressure in the transmission. The air-conditioning system may have additional humidity and temperature sensors to monitor the core temperature of the system during the shutdown period. If it looks as if the passengers might get too warm, the computer can abandon the shutdown cycle.
That's right, there's a software brain behind all of this that decides when to stop and when to start again. Nominally, the engine stops when speed reaches zero. But the computer first needs to see steady brake pressure and little or no steering: evidence of a routine stop. The command to start again is given as the brakes are released (or the clutch is depressed) in order to get the engine back on line before the driver has time to transfer his foot to the gas pedal


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

My 2014 Malibu has Start/Stop and the majority of the time the engine doesn't cut off at a light. Too me it really doesn't work all that well. My wife drives the car most of the time not me and it probably shuts down every 1 in 20 stops. My Cruze is mostly driven on the freeway and I only have to go through a few lights. Most of the lights I go through in the city I live is are timed. The problem is that people are stupid and race from red light to red light and when they stop they cause the people trying to time the lights to have to stop. So you can have the government fix the timing of the lights all you want, but most people driving are morons and could care less about fuel economy. When I'm driving on city streets and I see that the light ahead of me is red, I don't speed up I try and go slow so I don't have to stop. But the idiots behind always honk their horn and get mad and pass me only to be stopped at the up coming red light. From this perspective, I think Start/Stop is a good thing, but most people let off their brake at a stop light anyway to creep forward 6" and that will defeat it.
Also with respect to timing lights, that is not always possible especially when exiting from the freeway. There is a light that last about 1 minute at my exit from I75. It would be nice to see all the vehicles setting there burning gas, have their engine shutdown for 30 to 45 seconds. You do this across the nation and that in itself will save quite a bit of gas. Here in the US we don't care, because gas is cheap compared to other countries. If for some reason prices went up to $7 or $8 a gallon, people would be embellishing a feature like stop/start.
One other thing, on my Malibu the longest the engine will shutdown is about a minute maybe less or if it is really cold it won't shut down at all.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

buckeyewalt said:


> As a follow-up to reliability, this is a quote from Edmunds on a start/stop system:
> 
> Several vehicle alterations are necessary to make stop-start viable. You can't get the same effect by keying off your car manually.First off, the starter motor has to be more robust so it stays reliable despite being used far more often. Likewise, the battery must have deep cycle capability that can endure more frequent draws from the starter. And the engine's crankshaft and rod bearings need to have special low-friction coatings to handle the extra loads placed on them during frequent restarts.
> On a more practical note, you don't want the stereo, fan, lighting or wipers to shut down each time the engine winks off, and you don't want them to hiccup when it starts up again. The entire electrical system must be laid out in a different way.
> ...


Looks like a lot of stuff that could break and be expensive to repair. If your tablet, or even your phone fails, it's inconvenient and might cost a little to repair. If your car breaks it is a huge hassle and can cost thousands, might even be life threatening. If GM had a 10 year warranty on this, and the dealerships were more efficient and helpful, then I would care much less whether my car had this.


----------



## Hurst (May 22, 2015)

This Start/Stop Technology is great and all, but I would still like to have the ability to shut it off entirely.
Drove a '15 Mailbu Rental for a week and Test drove a '16 Cruze Premier 2 weeks ago... Just not a fan. BMW can program/tune it out, why can't we have that option?


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Hurst said:


> This Start/Stop Technology is great and all, but I would still like to have the ability to shut it off entirely.
> Drove a '15 Mailbu Rental for a week and Test drove a '16 Cruze Premier 2 weeks ago... Just not a fan. BMW can program/tune it out, why can't we have that option?


Probably because if it can be defeated then it can't be counted towards the EPA ratings of the vehicle. Don't quote me on that, just a guess.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

CruzeDan said:


> There is a lot of misconception about the current auto-stop start systems not only on this thread, but the forum as a whole. Auto-stop start is one of those things you will have to learn to live with if you plan on buying a new car, because all major auto manufacturers are committed to the technology. GM has been using its current iteration of the system since the 2014 model year, and it is one of those things you never see issues with. Auto-stop start should be one of those mechanical systems you should worry the least about compared to the other complicated systems in these new vehicles. The current GM system uses a specially designed and manufactured starter to start the car, the system also keeps the transmission pump running to circulate the fluids in the transmission. I have not had a chance to review the tech docs concerning the second generation Cruze, but some of the systems have 2 batteries, one to keep the electrical system running when the motor is off, and another to start the car. I do not know if the Cruze does, I can get back to you on that. eAssist was a mild hybrid system, completely different then the current stop-start technology which is just a specially designed starter motor and some other minor changes.


Yeah unfortunately you hit the nail on the head. The government is pushing some pretty tough MPG regulations and they will be doing everything they can to meet the regulations. Especially in their cars that are suppose to be their fuel misers.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

if the stop-start works anything at all like my volt operates when the gas engine is running, it's pretty seamless and quite frankly, next to not noticeable, other than freaking out that your engine isn't running ... LOL But the instant you touch the gas pedal, it's off and away, with no hesitation whatsoever. If you have your radio turned up loud enough, you'll never notice it :grin:


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

dhpnet said:


> Looks like a lot of stuff that could break and be expensive to repair. If your tablet, or even your phone fails, it's inconvenient and might cost a little to repair. If your car breaks it is a huge hassle and can cost thousands, might even be life threatening. If GM had a 10 year warranty on this, and the dealerships were more efficient and helpful, then I would care much less whether my car had this.


That being said, I'm not questioning the system as a whole. I just don't think they should toss all this new tech (to include MyLink) in and cut the powertrain miles down like they did. I'm only saying this as I have about 3 years and 63K on my car and I would have been up a creek w/o extended and a 100K powertrain. 



spaycace said:


> if the stop-start works anything at all like my volt operates when the gas engine is running, it's pretty seamless and quite frankly, next to not noticeable, other than freaking out that your engine isn't running ... LOL But the instant you touch the gas pedal, it's off and away, with no hesitation whatsoever. If you have your radio turned up loud enough, you'll never notice it :grin:


I would count that as real world testing it in the US where overseas Chevy/Holden Cruze and similar Opel vehicles have already had this tech in the 1st gen. It's the last minute tweaks to "make what was already good better" that I may worry about. At this point the car is on the roads today so only time can answer our questions and suspicions.


----------



## weshouldbeinjetcarsbynow (May 14, 2016)

So there's no way to disable Auto Stop? Cruze 2016 gen2...
Thing is, most of the excessive emissions with little forward movement are coming from slow traffic - ie the beltway here in DC. Everyday the hot traffic babe on NBC4 is talking about some 4 mile back up on it.

From what I've seen it does not engage auto stop unless you hit a certain speed. Crawling on a freeway due to road work or an accident seems to be more prevalent than stop lights in all but the biggest cities. And even then, when traffic is snarled, you'll get thru one light then crawl - again the Auto stop does not engage.

I do a lot of engineering. Sometimes what seems to be a great idea is just what we call comfort engineering. Makes you feel good that you did something, but really doesn't add up. I tell all my junior engineers - you never really solve an engineering problem - you just smear physics around until you can live with the result. Me thinks in this case, they smeared the EPA rating around but really didn't solve the issue. 

And I ain't so sure if one were to sum up the effects incessant hot start emissions of millions of cars as compared to better idle profiles that the effects are worth the extra wear and tear and impact to the environment in other ways - things like increased manufacturing emissions for things like large AGMs, exotic bearing materials for cranks, etc...

And then the disposal of these at the end of their lifecycle. 

I recall when RoHS became the rage. Lead free. Turns out that an EPA study found that the increase in landfills due to premature failure of electronics and whisker issues as well as the increased tin mining and exotic material manufacture pretty much washed out the "benefits". The stuff I design - we are prohibited from using lead free (see this article:http://www.army.mil/-news/2010/06/11/40712-army-works-to-decrease-lead-free-electronic-components/ )

Also -recall the whole Toyota thing? When the feds decided to blame it on mats - but here's an eye opener - 

http://nepp.nasa.gov/WHISKER/reference/tech_papers/2011-NASA-GSFC-whisker-failure-app-sensor.pdf

Note the whisker on the APS module page 17 of the PDF... hmmm. The eetimes article this appeared in mentioned a rumor that funding from NHTSA to NASA was pulled when this finding was published. Toyota Pays $1.2B to Settle DOJ Probe | EE Times

Note the "No Comment" to the author of the article from the DOJ...

Again - you merely smear physics around until you can live with the result...

It's like they tried to solve a calculus equation using simple algebra. The results looked OK with simple variables, esp for the near term artificial goal of MPG. But in the long run it may actually have made the environmental impact worse... and a lot of people are afraid of things like multivariate calculus. Ask the Penn State prof that was on the American Airlines flight... https://www.insidehighered.com/quicktakes/2016/05/09/profiled-doing-mathematics-plane


----------



## weshouldbeinjetcarsbynow (May 14, 2016)

I think I may have found a way to bypass this - use the L position on the shifter. When starting out just use the + on the shifter's +/- thing to set it to L6

Car shifts/downshifts normally as if it were in D

But no "autoshaft" (ie Auto Stop)

In the manual it states that using the L position will not allow the tranny to go to a gear that is not practical. 

For instance on the old 2014 Cruze I had, if sitting at a red light and you'd go to the M position it would do a "Shift Denied" if you tried to go to M3 or above. It also would not automatically shift.

But on the 2016 Gen 2 the L position retains all the automatic tranny functions up to the gear selected. If you set it to L6 (the top gear) it seems to retain all the normal automatic tranny functions. 

Cool...

On the 2016 Gen 2 Cruze it will allow you to go to L, and "+" up to L6. Upon initial acceleration and subsequent acceleration. you can see the tach responding as if it were in D

Upon deceleration, the tach shows the down shifting as the car decelerate - the same as if it were in D

Upon punching the accelerator, the tach shows the same readings as it downshifts as if it were in D

So, it seems to disable the Auto Stop, you just use the L position, and increment it to show L6...

Wow - I got a car again that's not annoying...


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

That sure sounds like a lot of extra work for a non-issue. But if you enjoy it, rock on.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

how come on a 2014 cruze 2lt, the auto start feature will not turn on the a/c or heater depending on the weather? is this not used anymore?

I know my 2008 impala auto start feature would turn on the a/c or heater depending on the weather


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

txcruze26 said:


> how come on a 2014 cruze 2lt, the auto start feature will not turn on the a/c or heater depending on the weather? is this not used anymore?
> 
> I know my 2008 impala auto start feature would turn on the a/c or heater depending on the weather


This is stop/start, where the engine turns off while the car is stopped (say, at a light) - not remote start.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

weshouldbeinjetcarsbynow said:


> So there's no way to disable Auto Stop? Cruze 2016 gen2...


Yes, you can disable this system in the gen 2 2016 Cruze. The manual transmission versions of the car doesn't have this system. For automatics, leave the A/C in full on (Amber light) and the system will never engage. After driving a Cruze Premier last week I will say this feature impressed me. It's smart enough to recognize stop & go traffic and not engage every time you stop. If the engine load or temperature requires the engine remain on it won't engage either. My gut feel after my [url="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/167442-lunch-cruze-product-manager-gen-2-test-drive.html]test drive[/url] last week is that this system will do it's job and stay out of the driver's way.


----------



## alexalexanders (May 22, 2016)

obermd said:


> Yes, you can disable this system in the gen 2 2016 Cruze. The manual transmission versions of the car doesn't have this system. For automatics, leave the A/C in full on (Amber light) and the system will never engage. After driving a Cruze Premier last week I will say this feature impressed me. It's smart enough to recognize stop & go traffic and not engage every time you stop. If the engine load or temperature requires the engine remain on it won't engage either. My gut feel after my [url="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/167442-lunch-cruze-product-manager-gen-2-test-drive.html]test drive[/url] last week is that this system will do it's job and stay out of the driver's way.


Unless he means with ac on full blast, then this is incorrect. I had my ac on max on about medium speed. with amber/orange/non Eco ac and the start/stop still engages. However it does do well with not engaging unless the car is at a complete stop and restarts very quickly.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

alexalexanders said:


> Unless he means with ac on full blast, then this is incorrect. I had my ac on max on about medium speed. with amber/orange/non Eco ac and the start/stop still engages. However it does do well with not engaging unless the car is at a complete stop and restarts very quickly.


Thank you for the clarification. We were in a Premier with the automatic climate control. There are some strange interactions here, but my gut feel based on the rest of the car is that the start/stop as a reason to not purchase this car is a red herring.


----------



## alexalexanders (May 22, 2016)

obermd said:


> Thank you for the clarification. We were in a Premier with the automatic climate control. There are some strange interactions here, but my gut feel based on the rest of the car is that the start/stop as a reason to not purchase this car is a red herring.


No problem! I also agree the car seems to do very well. I'm planning on doing a 1,000 mile review once i get there.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I recently drove a BMW X1 with start stop and I can confirm how much I dislike that feature. What a pain it is.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

IndyDiesel said:


> I recently drove a BMW X1 with start stop and I can confirm how much I dislike that feature. What a pain it is.


BMW's implementation of start/stop is probably the worst one on the market. I have yet to see a review of the BMW system where the reviewer liked it.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

I drove a Malibu with it and I hated it it was so rough in the Malibu's defense it was a rental car and i'm sure was beat on. now that my Cruze has adapted to the way i drive it is actually not that bad the biggest thing to remember is if you want to take off quick, release the brake early it is possible to hit the gas before the engine is fully engaged it is not responsive until you release the accelerator and push it again.
but overall i like it I have gone from skeptic to fan.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I really didn't find it intrusive or annoying in the Cruze. BMWs shuts off immediately; the Cruze seemed like it waited a few seconds before shutting off, and then didn't if you have the wheel turned or are creeping forward like you're about to make a right turn into traffic.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

obermd said:


> BMW's implementation of start/stop is probably the worst one on the market. I have yet to see a review of the BMW system where the reviewer liked it.


Absolutely. I drove an 550i with it - and it felt like I got rear ended by a semi any time it shut off (other vehicles I have driven with it, such as a '16 Cherokee 3.2L, have been far more subtle). It even turned off while I was rolling a stop sign in the parking lot.


----------



## dp0074 (Jun 3, 2016)

And see here I thought this new system just stopped a cylinder at "just past" TDC with a fuel and air mixture loaded into the chamber, and then fired it off to get the engine rolling again. I do know that if that's a starter doing it instead, it's way faster, quieter, and electrically efficient than any other starter I've ever seen.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

dp0074 said:


> And see here I thought this new system just stopped a cylinder at "just past" TDC with a fuel and air mixture loaded into the chamber, and then fired it off to get the engine rolling again. I do know that if that's a starter doing it instead, it's way faster, quieter, and electrically efficient than any other starter I've ever seen.


It could be both. The "starter" in this case is the alternator. So there's no mechanical engage/disengage system like you have with a normal starter.


----------



## ryan4ward (Jun 8, 2016)

hello Cruze world I am new here and also an owner of a new 2016 LS. I'm very skeptical about this feature as well. I only have 400 miles on the vehicle and the auto start-stop feature was seamless at first, no noises and so smooth. Now at times when I remove my foot from the brake there is a quick and mild "thud" sound (like it's kicking into gear) followed by a very subtle jolt. I'm hoping the engine is just breaking itself in but I'm worried after reading several nasty testimonials, mostly older models but as new as 2015. I'm also not happy with a recall this fast involving the battery. Thanks for hearing me out and I would love some feedback.


----------



## JrFan8888 (May 28, 2016)

i gotta be honest, when i went to test drive the car (2016 cruze premier the auto stop feature tripped me out and i didn't like it. after a couple weeks and about 1,000 miles of city driving i forget about it even being there. when you come to a stop you don't even notice its off if you have the radio on and as soon as the light turns green and you let off the brake theres no delay whatsoever. feels the same to me as any other car I've driven without the feature. i also don't find it annoying in stop and go traffic because after the auto stop feature is used the car won't use the feature again until you hit a minimum speed (not sure of what the speed is) but I've never had it star/stop/start/stop on me in stop and go traffic. also the feature won't work if the cars A/C or defrost is on 

when all is said and done i don't notice any difference in the car from stop to acceleration when the auto stop kicks in or doesn't kick in. I now have had the car 2 months and put about 3000 miles on it so i have gotten used to it, but can see how it would be annoying to someone that hasn't had the car for a while, but it isn't as bad as you'd think. PLUS if you keep track of mph when the car uses the feature vs when it doesn't you can see a bigggg increase in MPG when it uses it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ryan4ward said:


> hello Cruze world I am new here and also an owner of a new 2016 LS. I'm very skeptical about this feature as well. I only have 400 miles on the vehicle and the auto start-stop feature was seamless at first, no noises and so smooth. Now at times when I remove my foot from the brake there is a quick and mild "thud" sound (like it's kicking into gear) followed by a very subtle jolt. I'm hoping the engine is just breaking itself in but I'm worried after reading several nasty testimonials, mostly older models but as new as 2015. I'm also not happy with a recall this fast involving the battery. Thanks for hearing me out and I would love some feedback.


My review of the 2016 Cruze Premier noted this as well. The product manager for the Cruze told me that a small clunk/thud is normal.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

ryan4ward said:


> I'm hoping the engine is just breaking itself in but I'm worried after reading several nasty testimonials, mostly older models but as new as 2015..


I wouldn't give any weight to any testimonials you have read regarding older Cruze models with start/stop....because they don't exist. The MY 2016 Cruze is the first to offer this feature.


----------



## jville (Aug 13, 2016)

You can put the shifter in manual mode and manually shift the gears to L6 before you take off. Once you do that it will not use the auto stop feature. The bad thing is, you have to do this each time you put it in drive. Not a big deal for me, I have gotten in the habit of doing it and I like it better than the auto stop. This work around works on my wife's 2016 LS and my 2016 LT.


----------



## CruzinInTheCruze (Aug 13, 2016)

I thoroughly enjoy the auto Start-Stop, however the only time it becomes a pain is when I am about to reverse into my driveway, so I pull forward up, and stop to shift to reverse and it stop and then starts back up and I feel like I'm murdering it.
And how the AC turns down - especially these past few days as it has been hot as ****.


----------



## bryberg (Jul 27, 2014)

Turning the defrost on should disable the auto start/stop, seems to me that would be the easiest way to disable it.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

jville said:


> You can put the shifter in manual mode and manually shift the gears to L6 before you take off. Once you do that it will not use the auto stop feature. The bad thing is, you have to do this each time you put it in drive. Not a big deal for me, I have gotten in the habit of doing it and I like it better than the auto stop. This work around works on my wife's 2016 LS and my 2016 LT.


Yes this will defeat the auto stop function. it also will defeat the adaptive shift points for the transmission and you wont get the power or MPG that you could get by just learning to incorporate the new technology in the way you drive i have adapted my driving style to utilize the auto stop and i hardly even notice it.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Greggul8r said:


> Yes this will defeat the auto stop function. it also will defeat the adaptive shift points for the transmission and you wont get the power or MPG that you could get by just learning to incorporate the new technology in the way you drive i have adapted my driving style to utilize the auto stop and i hardly even notice it.


The auto stop in the 2016 Malibu loaner we had for a few days was hardly perceptible unless you were actually looking for it on purpose - even then...still was hardly noticeable at all. They did a really great job with it.


----------



## Hurst (May 22, 2015)

Test drove one Saturday... in (L), the car still shifted without me doing it manually, but if I wanted to, I could. And no Start/Stop while in (L). Wondering if anyone has done the MPG Numbers of (L) verses (D)?


----------



## guitargain (Jul 19, 2016)

I just bought a 2016 Cruze Premier Saturday and I decided to adapt and overcome. It's not been a problem yet.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

Hurst said:


> Test drove one Saturday... in (L), the car still shifted without me doing it manually, but if I wanted to, I could. And no Start/Stop while in (L). Wondering if anyone has done the MPG Numbers of (L) verses (D)?


You are correct it will shift but it does hold each gear longer than the adaptive shift of the automatic transmission would, assuming you don't drive with wide open throttle all the time. it basically has a fail safe so that you wont destroy it, it will wait for you to shift before it does it itself.


----------



## Hurst (May 22, 2015)

guitargain said:


> I just bought a 2016 Cruze Premier Saturday and I decided to adapt and overcome. It's not been a problem yet.


Exactly...


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Things I've noticed while driving a new Malibu with the stop/start technology: First, it's barely noticeable, unless you actually watch your Tachometer and your average mpg doesn't drop while sitting at a stoplight. Second, if you want to defeat the technology, simply wait for it to engage while stopped, then take your foot off the brake and let the engine start again, because it will not shut off again while you're stopped and you can watch your mpg drop if you'd rather waste fuel. The auto stop/start doesn't work in stop and go traffic so much, because you have to get past a certain speed in order to "re-engage" the technology from what I've experienced so far, although I'm not sure at what speed that occurs. Probably something like 8-10 mph would be my guess. All in all, it's nothing that would keep me from purchasing a car if I liked everything else about it. Now ... when it comes to transmission choices, that's a whole different story! I'd actually opt for fewer options on a Cruze in order to keep my manual transmission option alive. Pretty sad that you can't have a navi radio if you actually like to shift your own gears. And NO ... "manumatic" is NOT just as good!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spaycace said:


> Things I've noticed while driving a new Malibu with the stop/start technology: First, it's barely noticeable, unless you actually watch your Tachometer and your average mpg doesn't drop while sitting at a stoplight. Second, if you want to defeat the technology, simply wait for it to engage while stopped, then take your foot off the brake and let the engine start again, because it will not shut off again while you're stopped and you can watch your mpg drop if you'd rather waste fuel. The auto stop/start doesn't work in stop and go traffic so much, because you have to get past a certain speed in order to "re-engage" the technology from what I've experienced so far, although I'm not sure at what speed that occurs. Probably something like 8-10 mph would be my guess. All in all, it's nothing that would keep me from purchasing a car if I liked everything else about it. Now ... when it comes to transmission choices, that's a whole different story! I'd actually opt for fewer options on a Cruze in order to keep my manual transmission option alive. Pretty sad that you can't have a navi radio if you actually like to shift your own gears. And NO ... "manumatic" is NOT just as good!


2016 Cruze rental, had it 2 weeks or so. I was stuck in traffic on a hill (big accident at the top) tonight where I'd move, shift into 2nd, and then stop again. That kept shutting the engine off, and it was THE ONLY time it really ever got on my nerves. 

I like the automatic so much in the new Cruze that I'd probably actually buy that over the manual. It almost never puts a foot wrong. And I love my 2012 manual.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spaycace said:


> Things I've noticed while driving a new Malibu with the stop/start technology: First, it's barely noticeable, unless you actually watch your Tachometer and your average mpg doesn't drop while sitting at a stoplight. Second, if you want to defeat the technology, simply wait for it to engage while stopped, then take your foot off the brake and let the engine start again, because it will not shut off again while you're stopped and you can watch your mpg drop if you'd rather waste fuel. The auto stop/start doesn't work in stop and go traffic so much, because you have to get past a certain speed in order to "re-engage" the technology from what I've experienced so far, although I'm not sure at what speed that occurs. Probably something like 8-10 mph would be my guess. All in all, it's nothing that would keep me from purchasing a car if I liked everything else about it. Now ... when it comes to transmission choices, that's a whole different story! I'd actually opt for fewer options on a Cruze in order to keep my manual transmission option alive. Pretty sad that you can't have a navi radio if you actually like to shift your own gears. And NO ... "manumatic" is NOT just as good!


Which is why used 2LT RS 6MT is looking better and better but soo many horror stories of the previous owner not taking care of it or the dealer shoddy work caused them to abandon the car. Even w/o nav I want leather and a stick, that literally forces me into one car by 1 brand if I were to buy/lease new in this price range.


----------



## cyteen (Dec 18, 2015)

From http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/377-...oriented-meet-performance-auto-stop-mode.html

I put post #8 by Marcoab in a couple of online translators. He seems to be saying that fuse 32 controls the auto stop/start feature and with it out it does not work.


----------



## JRCruze (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi all, this is my first post on the forum. I rented a 2017 Cruze LT and was very impressed, so much so that I went out to price one. However at this time I don't believe I'll buy and that decision is base on one thing... Yes the auto stop feature. Frankly I hate it. And clearly others hate it too. When I returned the rental car the agent he asked how I liked the car, well I told him that I loved it except for one thing and before I could finish the agent and his coworker looked at each other and said "the auto stop".... He told me that almost every customer has complained about it or has asked how to turn it off. I really can't understand why GM would not have installed a 69 cent switch that would allow the driver to disable this feature. Hopefully GM will recognize this blunder and add a switch to future models.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It has absolutely nothing to do with the cost of the switch.

If someone complains about it either A) it's not working right or B) they're trying way too hard to pay attention to something in order to be upset about something.

It's literally imperceptible unless you're looking for it. I had to watch the tach in the '16 Malibu loaner we had to even tell when it was off. It was* that *seamless.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MP81 said:


> It has absolutely nothing to do with the cost of the switch.
> 
> If someone complains about it either A) it's not working right or B) they're trying way too hard to pay attention to something in order to be upset about something.
> 
> It's literally imperceptible unless you're looking for it. I had to watch the tach in the '16 Malibu loaner we had to even tell when it was off. It was* that *seamless.


The only time where it sort of gets on my nerves is when it shuts off too quickly - it's almost the instant that you stop, and perhaps a 2-3 second timer would be better (the Mercedes CLA did this - it also restarted MUCH more noticeably). 

The Cruze will instantly shut off the second you come to a stop, then I'll creep forward because some idiot left a 2 car length gap in front of them and there are people behind us trying to fit in the turn lane, and then it'll stay running. Or I'll creep forward, get up to 2nd or 3rd gear, and then it'll shut off again just as traffic starts moving. Or it shuts off when parking right before I go to put it in Reverse or Park, then quickly restarts when it's still spinning a bit, and that makes for a clunk.

But really - saving gas when you're not moving? I can't see how that's a thing people would hate, especially with as smooth as the system is in the Cruze.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> The only time where it sort of gets on my nerves is when it shuts off too quickly - it's almost the instant that you stop, and perhaps a 2-3 second timer would be better (the Mercedes CLA did this - it also restarted MUCH more noticeably).
> 
> The Cruze will instantly shut off the second you come to a stop, then I'll creep forward because some idiot left a 2 car length gap in front of them and there are people behind us trying to fit in the turn lane, and then it'll stay running. Or I'll creep forward, get up to 2nd or 3rd gear, and then it'll shut off again just as traffic starts moving. Or it shuts off when parking right before I go to put it in Reverse or Park, then quickly restarts when it's still spinning a bit, and that makes for a clunk.


Yep - and I'm sure as you get used to how the car acts, you'll be able to keep the car just moving slightly in order to keep it running, knowing you'll have to continue moving in a second. 

We had a 550i here a couple years back with start/stop, and it had a bad habit of turning the engine off _before_ I came to a complete stop (I was rolling a stop sign in the parking lot at work). You want to talk about a clunk, haha.



jblackburn said:


> But really - saving gas when you're not moving? I can't see how that's a thing people would hate, especially with as smooth as the system is in the Cruze.


And _this_ is why GM removed the ability to turn it off. It's a viable technology (having been used, successfully, for years and years now in Europe), but as people are often afraid of technology, sometimes the only way to show them it is reliable, and allow them to get used to it via exposure - is to force them to have no other choice.


----------



## JRCruze (Dec 13, 2016)

Yes clearly some owners like the feature, but for me I do notice that the engine stops and restarts, I do notice that the heater / AC system powers down, I do notice that for no reason the engine restarts while sitting a a red light, I do notice the engine stop and then restart when shifting from drive to park, and I don't like it at all.

I even found myself rolling stop signs just so the engine wouldn't auto-stop. 

And yes it is about having a switch so that the driver gets to decide if they want to enable or disable this feature. Most cars have a switch / overide for things like passenger side air bags, traction control, automatic headlight or speed controlled door locks because the manufactures understands that yes the driver might want to control these features, and not have a computer program decide for them.

Its not about how smooth the system is or what works in Europe or saving a small amount of fuel, its about driver control. Why not have a switch for auto stop too? The Malibu does !


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

JRCruze said:


> Why not have a switch for auto stop too? The Malibu does !


The new one does not have a switch.


----------



## spacemule (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm sick of all the people poo pooing stop start systems and complaining about starter wear. Personally, I haven't had a starter wear out since the mid 90's. These are small engines and don't put much strain on starters and batteries. Furthermore, the system worked effortlessly on the '16 loaner cruze I drove. In fact, the cranking speed when cold seemed *much* faster than my '13 cruze. Machines are designed to specific parameters. A properly desigend starter to power a stop/start system will be every bit as reliable as a properly designed starter to power a traditional engine. I just don't understand people wanting to throw away 10% fuel economy in the city just so they can idle their engine and feel good about themselves. It's an irrational and emotional decision.


----------



## JRCruze (Dec 13, 2016)

MP81 Correction: I was thinking about the Cad CTS which does have a switch in 2016, not the malibu which does not.

spacemule I certainly don't believe there is 10% fuel economy savings because of the auto stop, but then again I can't turn it off to find out.... Again its not about starters or batteries, or what works in Europe, or saving gas. Also its not about feeling good about myself, rather the feeling is disappointment about how such a nice car lacks a simple on/off switch for this annoying feature. And it's not an irrational or emotional decision to want to have full control of the auto stop system. Its all about control and choice that is just not there.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

JRCruze said:


> spacemule I certainly don't believe there is 10% fuel economy savings because of the auto stop, but then again I can't turn it off to find out....


So you can't fathom that a car sitting still idling uses fuel while a car with the engine off does not?

I'm still not sure what you didn't like about the system. You never said it was intrusive, you just said all the ways that you noticed it working. Not that it matters, that is your opinion...I'm just still wondering how you came to this opinion.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

JRCruze said:


> Why not have a switch for auto stop too? The Malibu does !


Dollars to donuts, I'll bet it's to improve the MPG rating. If it can be turned off, they may not be able to count it toward their estimated MPG.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> Dollars to donuts, I'll bet it's to improve the MPG rating. If it can be turned off, they may not be able to count it toward their estimated MPG.


And thank god they didn't go to a CVT to hit that 30/34 combined mpg rating. That's one "new" technology I just really can't stand.


----------



## spacemule (Dec 7, 2014)

JRCruze said:


> MP81 Correction: I was thinking about the Cad CTS which does have a switch in 2016, not the malibu which does not.
> 
> spacemule I certainly don't believe there is 10% fuel economy savings because of the auto stop, but then again I can't turn it off to find out.... Again its not about starters or batteries, or what works in Europe, or saving gas. Also its not about feeling good about myself, rather the feeling is disappointment about how such a nice car lacks a simple on/off switch for this annoying feature. And it's not an irrational or emotional decision to want to have full control of the auto stop system. Its all about control and choice that is just not there.


That's the problem with "beliefs," they aren't necessarily based in reality. The good thing about facts is that we can test them.

Fifth gear got 15.5% in this real world test.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8D6N981zo8


----------



## JRCruze (Dec 13, 2016)

ChevyGuy: Yes I agree fuel mileage ratings just might be the reason why Chevy does not have an on/off switch.


spacemule: I looked at the youtube video and found a few interesting points: 1) The test car was not a Chevy Cruze. 2) The engine was diesel not gas. 3) The transmission was manual not automatic 4) The test course was city center type driving - stop light to stop light. ( No suburban driving - stop sign to stop sign ) ( no highway driving - open road ) clearly not a fairly weighted test. 


Yes there are fuel savings with auto stop but not 10%. And certainly not for every type of driving condition. 
Look at Cruze's 2017 fuel mileage from the Cruze brochure, for the same LT model in city driving: Auto Trans ( w/auto stop ) 7.9L vs Man Trans ( wo/auto stop ) 8.3L only 5% better.


But the most interesting point in that video was that the test car does have an on/off switch for the auto stop system where as the Cruze does not !


Its a question of control and choice, for example some like their heavy metal music loud, and others like their classical music soft, but at least the radio allows us to control volume and make the choice. Auto stop without an on/off switch means someone has made that choice for me....


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

JRCruze said:


> Its a question of control and choice, for example some like their heavy metal music loud, and others like their classical music soft, but at least the radio allows us to control volume and make the choice. Auto stop without an on/off switch means someone has made that choice for me....


I'm still waiting for you to say why you think it needs to be turned off, though...


----------



## JRCruze (Dec 13, 2016)

I find the system annoying and yes I do notice it stop-start every time. There are times I'm sure that I could put up with it, but why should I have to... 
It should have a switch, and that would keep both lovers and haters happy.
So again I repeat its about having the control and the choice.


----------



## spacemule (Dec 7, 2014)

JRCruze said:


> I find the system annoying and yes I do notice it stop-start every time. There are times I'm sure that I could put up with it, but why should I have to...
> It should have a switch, and that would keep both lovers and haters happy.
> So again I repeat its about having the control and the choice.


There is *no* legitimate reason to turn it off. It has no affect on drivability, and turning it off blatantly burns your dollars up. Adding a control to turn it off costs sensible people money to implement the feature and subjects the manufacturer to more wasted dollars chasing government mpg regulations. It benefits no one. If you want to wind up being forced to drive a cvt, something that *does* negatively effect driving, then keep it up.


----------



## JRCruze (Dec 13, 2016)

spacemule said:


> There is *no* legitimate reason to turn it off. It has no affect on drivability, and turning it off blatantly burns your dollars up. Adding a control to turn it off costs sensible people money to implement the feature and subjects the manufacturer to more wasted dollars chasing government mpg regulations. It benefits no one. If you want to wind up being forced to drive a cvt, something that *does* negatively effect driving, then keep it up.


spacemule:
What !! " legitimate" Who are you to decide what reason is legitimate and whats not? What gives you the right to decide which features I can use in my car?
Oooh I see... In your world car seats don't need adjusters because we're all the same size... In your world radios should play only one station because no one listens to anything else...
Ya right... But not in my world. 
In the real world the simple solution is to put an on/off switch so the driver can choose to use auto stop or not.


The cost of adding a switch, a few feet of wire and about 15 lines of computer code should work out to about a dollar or two per car. I would happly pay it, and I'm sure other would too.


I think you should google "auto stop" and see how many people would like to switch it off. It would seem that more hate it than like it...


As for driving a cvt, well there we agree. I don't want to have a cvt transmission but cvt or hybrid will likely happen, whether I keep it up or not !


----------



## CWBuff (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi Everyone
While somewhat "on the topic" my question has nothing to do with turning the feature on and off; in fact I do like it
Here is the deal and perhaps someone can help me (if anything - just let me know if this can be considered 'reasonaby normal' or not)
We bought brand spanking new 2016 Cruise LT in August. The car was so new - it had 2 miles on it; we were the 1st ones to test-drive it off the truck.
All through the fall the Auto Stop feature worked like a clock - you come to a stop - auto stop engaged. no ifs, ands or buts. Sometimes it would restart while we were still at the light but that was expected as per OMs
AC on, AC off, hot, warm, not too hot, cool... - no matter what the conditions were - thats the way the car performed.
Come end of November and it begins to "misbehave". One evening i noticed that the Auto Stop simply did not engaged. From that moment on - it has been a hodge-podge of instances where we just cannot put our finger on it. Heat on, heat off, heated seats on, off... AC on, off - just the fact of turning the fan on or off regardless of where the temp is. Sometimes the Auto Stop enganges and sometimes not. We've gone for a week with it not engaging at all regardless of any conditions described above! Sometimes if the car comes to a stop with a 'jerk' (i.e. I'll slam the brakes a bit harder) it engages but try to coast 'normally' - and it does not (FYI - no problems again during all the previous months)
We live in a suburb of Philadelphia, PA - it has gone into 30s couple of nights but no snow yet; mainly it hovers in the 40s and 50s during the day. My dealer told me that 'the system works as expected"...only the loaner we were provided with (Granted a Malibu not Cruze) had the Auto stop engaging every time in exactly the same conditions ( we dropped the Malibu off, got our Cruze back and it didn't work)
In addition my MPGs are dropping with this happening. We enjoyed an average of 33-35 MPGs up until all of this; now its 26-28 and couple of days ago even registered a dismal 24!!!!!

Has anyone else experienced something of a type and can it be considered 'normal'? If somehow the system does not allow Auto Stop to engage in cold weather (or with heat on...but then, like I said... it would not work just with the fan on) does that mean that I have to wait until warmer days in the Spring and suffer the bad lower MPGs while at it? (Not cool since MPGs was one of the prime factors of me chosing this car and this model)

I am quite interested to see what the esteem members can advise.

many thanks in advance

(p.s. if you have not guessed by now - NO i do not want to turn it off :th_salute


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

CWBuff said:


> Hi Everyone
> While somewhat "on the topic" my question has nothing to do with turning the feature on and off; in fact I do like it
> Here is the deal and perhaps someone can help me (if anything - just let me know if this can be considered 'reasonaby normal' or not)
> We bought brand spanking new 2016 Cruise LT in August. The car was so new - it had 2 miles on it; we were the 1st ones to test-drive it off the truck.
> ...




I believe, and I've read this here on the forums , that auto stop will not engage if the ambient temperature is below 41 degrees. It could also be that in the colder weather even if it's above 41 that your drive isn't long enough to warm up the engine. The auto stop also won't work if the engine isn't up to operating temperature. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

au201 said:


> I believe, and I've read this here on the forums , that auto stop will not engage if the ambient temperature is below 41 degrees. It could also be that in the colder weather even if it's above 41 that your drive isn't long enough to warm up the engine. The auto stop also won't work if the engine isn't up to operating temperature.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


This exactly - below 41, it stays running, and as the engine is heating up above that (if there's a demand for heat from HVAC).

You're also losing MPG due to normal winter driving conditions - winter blend fuel, thick fluids, dense air, long, rich warmup, etc.


----------



## CWBuff (Dec 14, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> This exactly - below 41, it stays running, and as the engine is heating up above that (if there's a demand for heat from HVAC).
> 
> You're also losing MPG due to normal winter driving conditions - winter blend fuel, thick fluids, dense air, long, rich warmup, etc.



WOW... OK... a bit disappointing.... 
au201 - the drives are long enough. Wife is primary driver and work commute is about 20 miles OW, some of it on PA TPK. 

Thank you for the thoughts gentlemen but I am still at loss as to why it performed as i expected in the Malibu and didn't in our Cruze - exactly the same conditions throughout.
Wife is not a gal who like to be frozen (I keep on joking that she is the only person I know who actually wore a sweater in Hawaii.. and it IS true) so the moment she felt cold - the heater and seats go on
so... we had the 'malfunction', brought the car in, got the Malibu for loaner, she drove it to and from work - everything worked, we returned it to dealer (about 2 miles away from home - everything worked), got into Cruze and nothing worked ....


----------



## spacemule (Dec 7, 2014)

JRCruze said:


> spacemule:
> What !! " legitimate" Who are you to decide what reason is legitimate and whats not? What gives you the right to decide which features I can use in my car?


I'm a red blooded American with a modicum of common sense and a vested interested in energy conservation. If you have a valid reason, feel free to post it. You've yet to do so.


JRCruze said:


> Oooh I see... In your world car seats don't need adjusters because we're all the same size... In your world radios should play only one station because no one listens to anything else...
> Ya right... But not in my world.
> In the real world the simple solution is to put an on/off switch so the driver can choose to use auto stop or not.


This is an action that would lower the fuel economy of the car and ensure gm takes other fuel saving measures, such as going to cvt. What right do you have to force me to pay more for your ill reasonsed emotional desires? Than God GM has the balls to stand up to such idiocy!


JRCruze said:


> The cost of adding a switch, a few feet of wire and about 15 lines of computer code should work out to about a dollar or two per car. I would happly pay it, and I'm sure other would too.


So, make it yourself.


JRCruze said:


> I think you should google "auto stop" and see how many people would like to switch it off. It would seem that more hate it than like it...


Google is a funny thing. With Google, you can find support for virtually any hair brained and down right stupid idea you can come up with. Strange how that works.


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

Shift the trans into 'L' and set it for 6th gear. Problem solved, or get the car tuned and be done with it. BNR and Trifecta can disable the Auto Start-Stop feature. They can allow you to have best of both worlds. If the Cruise Control system is off Auto Start-Stop is disabled, but if you arm the Cruise Control (turn it on, but don't activate it), then ASS will operate as normal. I've grown accustom to it so it doesn't bother me anymore.


----------



## CWBuff (Dec 14, 2016)

nathanroe72 said:


> If the Cruise Control system is off Auto Start-Stop is disabled, but if you arm the Cruise Control (turn it on, but don't activate it), then ASS will operate as normal.


Hi nathanroe
I am slightly confused here - are you saying that with CC armed (as described) the ASS will properly engage\disengage or that it will not and the engine will stay on all the time?
thanks


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

As for the CVT argument, If GM borrowed the Honda CVT it would be fine. If they went back to the Saturn Vue like trans.... Eh. That being said, I did pick the manual over the CVT even tho it literally lowered my MPG by making that choice. Only thing is with GM if you get a manual they also took away more of your choices of cool options only autos with start stop can have. Sabotaging the manual Cruze outside of remote start is idiotic.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> As for the CVT argument, If GM borrowed the Honda CVT it would be fine. If they went back to the Saturn Vue like trans.... Eh. That being said, I did pick the manual over the CVT even tho it literally lowered my MPG by making that choice. Only thing is with GM if you get a manual they also took away more of your choices of cool options only autos with start stop can have. Sabotaging the manual Cruze outside of remote start is idiotic.


Nope. Can't do it. Still hate it. Trying to emulate shift points does not a shift point make.

I would much rather a DCT, which coincidentally, GM is developing overseas. The VW DSG, Hyundais DCT in the Sonata Eco, Acuras TLX, and the Mercedes unit I've driven were all excellent.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Nope. Can't do it. Still hate it. Trying to emulate shift points does not a shift point make.


But the sales guy said it shifted lighting fast compared to the real thing in the other brands.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

CWBuff said:


> Hi nathanroe
> I am slightly confused here - are you saying that with CC armed (as described) the ASS will properly engage\disengage or that it will not and the engine will stay on all the time?
> thanks


Only with a Trifecta or BNR tune.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Nope. Can't do it. Still hate it. Trying to emulate shift points does not a shift point make.
> 
> I would much rather a DCT, which coincidentally, GM is developing overseas. The VW DSG, Hyundais DCT in the Sonata Eco, Acuras TLX, and the Mercedes unit I've driven were all excellent.


I *hate* fake shift points on a CVT. It's still a CVT - just a stupid one that is trying to hide its identity. That's what made the DDCT in the Dart so god awful - it was tuned to act like a conventional torque-converter automatic, because most of the buying public here is too stupid to understand how a DCT works (they thought, when it was in initial tuning phases, that it was broken). In Europe, that same trans is relatively well-regarded; in the US it added a _full second_ to the 0-60 time. 

I had one for a week (2013 Limited, 1.4L Turbo, DDCT), and that transmission was nothing but a disappointment - at least the car had more than a semblance of the Abarth 500's exhaust note. I did, however, have one experience in the vehicle where it seemingly forgot it's **** trans tune, and reverted to what I call "Euro mode". It was ripping shifts, with the typical audible "DCT Burp" in between. It was crazy how much more fun it made the car (especially since we had the windows down, and that exhaust was a-growlin'). It never did it again.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MP81 said:


> I *hate* fake shift points on a CVT. It's still a CVT - just a stupid one that is trying to hide its identity. That's what made the DDCT in the Dart so god awful - it was tuned to act like a conventional torque-converter automatic, because most of the buying public here is too stupid to understand how a DCT works (they thought, when it was in initial tuning phases, that it was broken). In Europe, that same trans is relatively well-regarded; in the US it added a _full second_ to the 0-60 time.
> 
> I had one for a week (2013 Limited, 1.4L Turbo, DDCT), and that transmission was nothing but a disappointment - at least the car had more than a semblance of the Abarth 500's exhaust note. I did, however, have one experience in the vehicle where it seemingly forgot it's **** trans tune, and reverted to what I call "Euro mode". It was ripping shifts, with the typical audible "DCT Burp" in between. It was crazy how much more fun it made the car (especially since we had the windows down, and that exhaust was a-growlin'). It never did it again.


To be fair, I hated the Dart even in manual 1.4T form. Immense turbo lag, terrible clutch feel, and just wasn't good to drive. The uConnect system and dashboard were nice, though. And I wish the exhaust note was that good on other cars.

Read more than one review that said that the Dart with the 2.slow and conventional Hyundai automatic was the most agreeable of the bunch.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> To be fair, I hated the Dart even in manual 1.4T form. Immense turbo lag, terrible clutch feel, and just wasn't good to drive. The uConnect system and dashboard were nice, though. And I wish the exhaust note was that good on other cars.
> 
> Read more than one review that said that the Dart with the 2.slow and conventional Hyundai automatic was the most agreeable of the bunch.


That was also an issue - the 1.4T, in the Dart, was terrible with either transmission. Which is odd - because that engine in things like a 500 have far less lag, despite being the same. A lot of it had to do with incredibly sluggish tip-in response on the manual's accelerator pedal.

If I bought one, it'd be the DDCT model, and the first thing that would be done was an engine/trans tune. That'd wake it up - because other than the garbage powertrain performance, it was an otherwise well-driving vehicle (despite being a little porky).


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

I HATE the Auto Start Stop feauture, I recently drove a 2017 Malibu as a loaner and the constant switching in stop and go traffic was annoying, It sounds and seems like the car is dying and then you're having to turn on the car. Although it doesn't take long and it's smooth, I just don't like to hear the car starting up every couple minutes


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

txcruze26 said:


> I HATE the Auto Start Stop feauture, I recently drove a 2017 Malibu as a loaner and the constant switching in stop and go traffic was annoying, It sounds and seems like the car is dying and then you're having to turn on the car. Although it doesn't take long and it's smooth,* I just don't like to hear the car starting up every couple minutes*


I mean stock exhaust It may not be bad, full out exhaust yeah it could get annoying. The kids managed to fall asleep from the drone and now it starts up all loud. Not saying everyone is going to be super loud but that would be a drawback.

Positive time, does start stop happen in a fast food drive thru? If so, that could help understand your order if you did have an exhaust too loud to scream "A #2 and a coke" and it not totally sound like you called the person taking the order out of their name.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> I mean stock exhaust It may not be bad, full out exhaust yeah it could get annoying. The kids managed to fall asleep from the drone and now it starts up all loud. Not saying everyone is going to be super loud but that would be a drawback.
> 
> Positive time, does start stop happen in a fast food drive thru? If so, that could help understand your order if you did have an exhaust too loud to scream "A #2 and a coke" and it not totally sound like you called the person taking the order out of their name.


It wouldn't likely be as loud as a cold-start, since it stops the engine right at TDC, so it can immediately return to running when it "restarts". You wouldn't need the injection of extra fuel that makes the car start harder, so it would just basically begin making noise again.

Plus, how many people do you think will put an aftermarket exhaust on their Malibu? Haha.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Positive time, does start stop happen in a fast food drive thru? If so, that could help understand your order if you did have an exhaust too loud to scream "A #2 and a coke" and it not totally sound like you called the person taking the order out of their name.


Only the first time you stop. If you creep forward and stay out of (I think) 3rd gear, or probably below a certain speed, it won't shut off if you stop again - i.e. in slow stop and go traffic.

These engines are super quiet at a drive through anyway


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

MP81 said:


> It wouldn't likely be as loud as a cold-start, since it stops the engine right at TDC, so it can immediately return to running when it "restarts". You wouldn't need the injection of extra fuel that makes the car start harder, so it would just basically begin making noise again.
> 
> Plus, how many people do you think will put an aftermarket exhaust on their Malibu? Haha.


I would totally do it, turbo sound and howl is why. I never did the Cruze as I was preparing myself to trade or sell for like the last year and a half of ownership. I'm already dragging my feat on the items I have for sale that exhaust kit would have been a nightmare to ship. 



jblackburn said:


> Only the first time you stop. If you creep forward and stay out of (I think) 3rd gear, or probably below a certain speed, it won't shut off if you stop again - i.e. in slow stop and go traffic.
> 
> These engines are super quiet at a drive through anyway


Yeah stock for stock the 2nd gen was quieter than my Gen 1 was.


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

With CC armed, ASS will engage/disengage as normal. With CC disarmed, the engine will stay running. If you wish, your tuner can completely remove ASS or leave it alone.


----------



## BMcCruze89 (Jan 6, 2017)

So this is a different question, but still related to the Auto Stop feature.

In Houston,TX the temperature has dropped drastically (high 70's to mid/low 30's). I noticed that once the temp dropped, my Auto Stop feature stopped working. I wasnt sure if this was because of the outside temperature or something else? No one at the dealership could answer me that simple question and I couldnt find an answer online. This is a new car purchase by the way. Its a 2016 Chevy Cruze LT.

Has anyone experienced this issue?


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

BMcCruze89 said:


> So this is a different question, but still related to the Auto Stop feature.
> 
> In Houston,TX the temperature has dropped drastically (high 70's to mid/low 30's). I noticed that once the temp dropped, my Auto Stop feature stopped working. I wasnt sure if this was because of the outside temperature or something else? No one at the dealership could answer me that simple question and I couldnt find an answer online. This is a new car purchase by the way. Its a 2016 Chevy Cruze LT.
> 
> ...


Not sure what the actual temp is, but if the ambient temp is below 40-50 degrees Fahrenheit, the engine will stay running.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

BMcCruze89 said:


> So this is a different question, but still related to the Auto Stop feature.
> 
> In Houston,TX the temperature has dropped drastically (high 70's to mid/low 30's). I noticed that once the temp dropped, my Auto Stop feature stopped working. I wasnt sure if this was because of the outside temperature or something else? No one at the dealership could answer me that simple question and I couldnt find an answer online. This is a new car purchase by the way. Its a 2016 Chevy Cruze LT.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this issue?


Plenty of cold weather here in the north east. I can confirm that the auto start stop does not shut off the car once the temperature drops too low. 41 degrees has been the cut-off point in my experience so far.


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

Auto Start Stop, straight from the owner's manual.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Only the first time you stop. If you creep forward and stay out of (I think) 3rd gear, or probably below a certain speed, it won't shut off if you stop again - i.e. in slow stop and go traffic.


I recently ran across an article in a trade magazine that explained the criteria necessary for enabling an auto stop. This was referencing multiple GM vehicles, so not all may apply to the Cruze.

Initial minimum vehicle speed during the drive cycle must be 12 m.p.h. (19 km/h) or greater.Subsequent Auto Stop minimum speed may vary from 1-6 m.p.h (2-10 km/h).

Ambient engine coolant and transmission fluid temperature correlation meet specified values.

Hood switch status is closed.

Brake booster vacuum is greater than 7 psi (45kPa).

Transmission is in Drive.

Vehicle speed is less than 3 m.p.h. (5 km/h).

Engine speed is below 1,500 rpm.

Engine coolant temperature is less than 248 degrees F (120 degrees C).

Ambient temperature is greater than 14 degrees F (-10 degrees C) (I question this value, someone may have transposed a number)

No A/C compressor request from HVAC.

Battery voltage is greater than 12 V.

Battery state of charge is greater than 75 percent.

The engine will automatically restart if:

The driver removes pressure from the brake or depresses the accelerator pedal while the vehicle is in the forward Drive gear.

Brake booster vacuum is less than 6 psi (40 kPa).

A/C compressor request from HVAC.

Battery voltage is less than 11 V.

Battery state of charge is less than 73 percent.

Hood switch status changes to open.

Auto Stop time exceeds two minutes.


----------



## daves426 (Jan 20, 2017)

I have a 2017 Cruze. After the car stops, with the auto stop, I take my foot off of the brake. The car then seems to jump a bit while it is starting. I read that you can put the air conditioning button on yellow to stop the auto stop from working? I do not like the auto stop on hills either.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

daves426 said:


> I have a 2017 Cruze. After the car stops, with the auto stop, I take my foot off of the brake. The car then seems to jump a bit while it is starting. I read that you can put the air conditioning button on yellow to stop the auto stop from working? I do not like the auto stop on hills either.


Does the steering wheel jerk? May be a bad tie rod - thought that was mostly 16s though. 

If on a hill or something else, slide the gear selector to "L". You can also drive with it there permanently; just toggle up to gear 6 and it will shift through them normally. This will keep the engine from ever shutting off.


----------



## KITTSS07 (Dec 13, 2016)

Just my experience. The Auto Stop-Start will jerk the car what may be by design. It happened on all 3 Cruze test drive vehicles (from 3 different dealers) and it's happening on my newly obtained Cruze. So out of the 4 different Cruzes, I think it's by design that the car will feel like it jerks.
Now, in my experience with only 700 miles so far. The jerk feels like it happens occasionally while on a level ground. Happens more while on an incline. My thought is maybe the jerk is the car having to shift from a stop to a start.
Something else I want to throw out there. During the time I had been shopping for a car. I test drove the Malibu and Cruze. With the Malibu I had not felt the same or any type of jerk. Only thing I can think of as to why is the Cruze has a smaller powertrain than the Malibu, making it more subjected to the jerking. When I go get service, I may talk to the service tech and see what he says. But the powertain is the only thing that makes sense to me.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

This isn't like a cheat code in a video game. Auto Start cannot be disabled unless you get a tune that deletes it.

In my experience putting the defroster/defogger on typically keeps it off on short drives. Once the car is warmed up though, and the computer believes the car interior is warmed and safely defrosted, it'll re-engage. Read your owners manual for complete specifics but the only time it disables itself for an entire drive is if the temperature is below 40F or so, or its hotter than 120F.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

shockz said:


> This isn't like a cheat code in a video game. Auto Start cannot be disabled unless you get a tune that deletes it.
> 
> In my experience putting the defroster/defogger on typically keeps it off on short drives. Once the car is warmed up though, and the computer believes the car interior is warmed and safely defrosted, it'll re-engage. Read your owners manual for complete specifics but the only time it disables itself for an entire drive is if the temperature is below 40F or so, or its hotter than 120F.


Or "L" instead of "D".


----------



## opsguy (Jan 27, 2017)

I am a new owner of a Cruze LS. I now have 8,200 miles on it. For the first few weeks after buying the Start/stop feature worked OK. Then I started noticing that while at a stop after releasing brake and pressing accelerator the engine would hesitate and sputter before taking off. Then at times the engine would actually stall when leaving a stop light. I hade to shift into N or P and restart the car. It stalled several times over a few days.

So I took it to the dealer and left it for two days and they said there were no error codes and they could not get it to reproduce the symptoms. They said they called GM who said that they have had many customers experience this issue and no error codes were found. In some instances they found the cause to be a loose ground wire. So my dealer checked all ground connections but didn't find any loose.

I picked up the car and have driven it for two days and the engine has not stalled but it still does periodically hesitate and act like the engine is misfiring for a couple seconds after leaving a stop.

I decided to just shift to L, raise it to L6 and drive it that way to defeat the stop/start. Driving like that the car does not hesitate and no problems at all.


----------



## Zoltan (Jan 22, 2017)

It is amazing to read how much people hate the clean environment that we have here. I suggest for you to take a trip to China and try to breath there if you can. Use a face mask for a couple days and then think about how to defeat the pollution reduction staff that is on your car. Or maybe just install the tail pipe in the cabin and see if you would enjoy the engine being stopped at the stop light.


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

Zoltan said:


> It is amazing to read how much people hate the clean environment that we have here. I suggest for you to take a trip to China and try to breath there if you can. Use a face mask for a couple days and then think about how to defeat the pollution reduction staff that is on your car. Or maybe just install the tail pipe in the cabin and see if you would enjoy the engine being stopped at the stop light.


Relax man, while AS/S has it's merits, there are some cons to the system also. The impact these cars have on the environment while idling is quite minimal (providing you aren't stuck in non-moving traffic for large amounts of time). Believe me, I appreciate the 'clean' air we have here and would love to keep it that way. This is coming from someone who works in the OPE industry, who works on engines of all sizes and works on the family farm. I willfully picked my poison and I'm ok with it. I'm not trying to harm the environment, but I'm not going to start replacing my older equipment with newer ones with unreliable emission systems on them. Trust me, I could get into a whole rant about DEF and EGR systems on today's diesels. Maybe we could watch some videos of George Carlin about the environment, political correctness, or euphemisms. If you are the type to read books, might I suggest reading Napalm and Silly Putty. Back to the topic at hand...

My issues with AS/S

Example #1: Parking your car - Soon as you come to a halt, the engine stops. Then when you shift into park, the engine restarts automatically and then you have to turn the ignition off. 
Solution #1: Let the engine automatically shut off, then turn the ignition off. Then shift into park and hit the unlock button on your door (otherwise you will have to play with the remote/passive lock buttons to get the doors to lock like they are supposed to - hard for me to explain, perhaps I should make a video)
Solution #2: Shift into L while getting ready to park to temp disable the AS/S system
Solution #3: Hit the brake and the accel at the same time (not recommended, but it will work)
Solution #4: Quickly shift into Park as soon as you come to a stop (not recommended, note that sometimes the engine will still attempt to shut off and the starter engages) 

Example #2: Quick stops - Ever approach a traffic light that just turned green and the cars in front of you are still stopped? You try and slow the car down in anticipation but you must come to a dead stop for 1/2 to 2 seconds. 
Solution #1: Jump on the brakes last second and make it worth your while for the engine to be stopped (I know this is a great solution *rolls eyes*)
Solution #2: Shift into L
Solution #3: Let that accelerator keep the engine from shutting off
Solution #4: Hurry up and get that car in park

However I propose a better solution, maybe someone at GM will read this. How about adding a time delay or allowing the customer to set a delay? I think 5 seconds would be a nice delay. After coming to a halt for 5 seconds (or whatever value the customer sets) then the engine can shut off. This way it eliminates some unnecessary wear and tear on the starter. I don't care how much GM over-engineered the starter, at the end of the day solenoids still go bad, the bendix breaks/wears out, windings burn up or short out to ground, relays fail, etc. Anyone know how a much a starter is for one of these cars? I'm afraid to find out, maybe they aren't expensive, but are they easy to replace? How much is a stealership going to charge for diagnostics, parts and labor? Things to think about. 

If I sound ranty or upset, I'm sorry, I don't mean for it to be taken that way. Today has been a long day and I'm trying to get over a chest cold. Tomorrow is hump day, so there is a positive thought. Life is a great game of pros and cons, it's up to you to weight them.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> However I propose a better solution, maybe someone at GM will read this. How about adding a time delay or allowing the customer to set a delay? I think 5 seconds would be a nice delay. After coming to a halt for 5 seconds (or whatever value the customer sets) then the engine can shut off. This way it eliminates some unnecessary wear and tear on the starter.


I completely agree. It is a little annoying when it shuts down right as you're getting ready to move a car length forward or something before coming to a complete stop (or about to put it in park). Then it restarts and runs where I actually WANT it to shut down.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

We are getting quite a few Gen2's in with Auto-Stop start issues. Apparently they are not engaging, and we can't get them to engage either after all the requirements are met.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> I completely agree. It is a little annoying when it shuts down right as you're getting ready to move a car length forward or something before coming to a complete stop (or about to put it in park). Then it restarts and runs where I actually WANT it to shut down.


Still better than the BMW 550i I drove that had stop start and would turn off as I was rolling a stop sign. I literally wasn't even stopped for a millisecond and it turned off. That was quite the jolt when it realized I wasn't going to stay stopped.


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

sparkman said:


> We are getting quite a few Gen2's in with Auto-Stop start issues. Apparently they are not engaging, and we can't get them to engage either after all the requirements are met.


Out of curiosity, does the GM MDI (or whatever the latest tool is) have a VCM function that allows you to force or override AS/S to engage?


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

nathanroe72 said:


> Out of curiosity, does the GM MDI (or whatever the latest tool is) have a VCM function that allows you to force or override AS/S to engage?


I will ask tomorrow.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Manufacturing, shipping and installing all of the additional parts, and the building, shipping and eventually recycling a larger battery, and all the extra trips to the dealer everyone is making to diagnose and repair AS-S. Not to mention that cars usually give off worse emissions right after starting. I wonder if all of that counteracts the very small emissions reduction AS-S produces. Just curious. 

Also, many article state that AS-S saves the typical driver about 3-5% in fuel, which is probably around $40 per year. One repair of that system after the warranty expires will probably negate all of the savings for most drivers. 

AS-S is spreading and probably here to stay, but I wonder how much sense it actually makes.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

dhpnet said:


> Manufacturing, shipping and installing all of the additional parts, and the building, shipping and eventually recycling a larger battery, and all the extra trips to the dealer everyone is making to diagnose and repair AS-S. Not to mention that cars usually give off worse emissions right after starting. I wonder if all of that counteracts the very small emissions reduction AS-S produces. Just curious.
> 
> Also, many article state that AS-S saves the typical driver about 3-5% in fuel, which is probably around $40 per year. One repair of that system after the warranty expires will probably negate all of the savings for most drivers.
> 
> AS-S is spreading and probably here to stay, but I wonder how much sense it actually makes.


It's still too soon to say for the Cruze until they find a way to even emissions test for that. Will start stop even work if the front wheels are on a roller and the backs are stationary? 

As for battery, also still too soon to tell. It took a bit of time for the 2012 piston issues to start popping up.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> It's still too soon to say for the Cruze until they find a way to even emissions test for that. Will start stop even work if the front wheels are on a roller and the backs are stationary?


The car has to be stopped, so it doesn't much matter if the front tires are on rollers or not.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

dhpnet said:


> Manufacturing, shipping and installing all of the additional parts, and the building, shipping and eventually recycling a larger battery,


The ironic thing is...THIS is the battery installed in my car.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> The ironic thing is...THIS is the battery installed in my car.
> 
> View attachment 219322


Lol. Now that's funny!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Zoltan (Jan 22, 2017)

A couple points in reducing the pollution is still worth it when you multiply it by millions. I think that the system was designed by very competent engineers and it usually does not include an override button for an obvious reason.


----------



## Zoltan (Jan 22, 2017)

I checked my battery and does not have the same instructions. Also it has a GM logo on it. Are you sure that that is the original battery?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Zoltan said:


> I checked my battery and does not have the same instructions. Also it has a GM logo on it. Are you sure that that is the original battery?


It was the one that was in it when I bought the car 3 months ago. 

Possible it had been sitting for some time and been replaced with the wrong type I suppose.


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

Zoltan said:


> A couple points in reducing the pollution is still worth it when you multiply it by millions. I think that the system was designed by very competent engineers and it usually does not include an override button for an obvious reason.


It kinda goes back to the conservation of energy law, energy can't be created or destroyed. All the effort you spend trying to reduce emissions on cars just means that those emissions are just going to be wasted somewhere else in the process or in the grand scheme of things - affect the economy. Think about all the time, money and material that gets used to engineer, test and mass produce these systems just to reduce emissions by a couple of points. Then we throw that system away and start with a different solution. Or we add another one to the mix or even discover a flaw with an existing system that creates more problems than it solved (maybe these AS/S systems cause more vehicle/garage fires or cause more 12v batteries to be replaced - how much of an impact do batteries play in the grand scheme?). What if we could go completely zero emissions tomorrow with absolutely no impact on the environment, what kind of impact would that have on the energy producers, healthcare, research firms, etc? That would have huge implications. Think of all the jobs that will axed. What will be left then? 

Take this for a real example, the EPA requires that handheld two cycle equipment (chainsaws, trimmers, etc) built after Jan 1, 2012 have to use expensive viton fuel hose ($30 for three feet of Stihl viton hose!). But only for the pickup fuel line that runs between the fuel tank and the carb. The line inside the tank and on the purge return side can still be the old tygon line or what have you. Reason being that fuel hose is permeable, meaning fuel can leak/evaporate right through it. You read that right. We are cracking down on your Stihls, Husqvarnas, Poulans, etc. Now come on folks, that is ridiculous. Here is the kicker, viton will break down and crack in cold weather environments. Thus causing fuel leaks - the very thing that they are trying prevent. Wow, great job on another successful emission control item, can we get some applause in here? Just like the old smog pumps that leaked and seized up. You know must people ripped those things off. Why you ask? Because it creates more issues/headaches that it was designed to resolve (Yes Mr. Abenz, I just started a sentence with the word because. Please don't hit me!). 

Maybe we could simply ban turbos and superchargers. After all, when they create boost we have to richen the AFR which in turns creates more emissions - or maybe charge customers a 'tax' based upon how much boost they use (amount of time and pressure). What about cat light-off? It uses more fuel to get the catalyst up to temp for it work efficiently before it can start doing its job. Maybe we could tax for the amount of time an ECU commands CLO - that would put a stop to short drives and people could start walking more. Now that is an idea. 

I'm not trying to attack you, but I just want to challenge your thought process here. It's a bit more compilated than just wanting to save the polar bears. We aren't just a bunch of 'hicks' stuck in the industrial revolution who think AS/S is the signal for the end of all creation. You could polish a turd all you want with all the money in the world, but in the end, it's still a turd. Let's put our heads together to work on a better solution or implementation. Long live the small blocks and other ICEs!

PS: Kohler engines are pushing EFI this year and Stihl is pushing more Lithium Ion powered products by introducing two new product lines that are more affordable. Maybe the end is neigh.


----------



## Steve-OH (Feb 12, 2017)

If you put the transmission in L and then bump it up to 6th gear the car will still shift normally and the auto start/stop will be defeated. Try it and see


----------



## Zoltan (Jan 22, 2017)

nathanroe72 said:


> It kinda goes back to the conservation of energy law, energy can't be created or destroyed. All the effort you spend trying to reduce emissions on cars just means that those emissions are just going to be wasted somewhere else in the process or in the grand scheme of things - affect the economy. Think about all the time, money and material that gets used to engineer, test and mass produce these systems just to reduce emissions by a couple of points. Then we throw that system away and start with a different solution. Or we add another one to the mix or even discover a flaw with an existing system that creates more problems than it solved (maybe these AS/S systems cause more vehicle/garage fires or cause more 12v batteries to be replaced - how much of an impact do batteries play in the grand scheme?). What if we could go completely zero emissions tomorrow with absolutely no impact on the environment, what kind of impact would that have on the energy producers, healthcare, research firms, etc? That would have huge implications. Think of all the jobs that will axed. What will be left then?
> 
> Take this for a real example, the EPA requires that handheld two cycle equipment (chainsaws, trimmers, etc) built after Jan 1, 2012 have to use expensive viton fuel hose ($30 for three feet of Stihl viton hose!). But only for the pickup fuel line that runs between the fuel tank and the carb. The line inside the tank and on the purge return side can still be the old tygon line or what have you. Reason being that fuel hose is permeable, meaning fuel can leak/evaporate right through it. You read that right. We are cracking down on your Stihls, Husqvarnas, Poulans, etc. Now come on folks, that is ridiculous. Here is the kicker, viton will break down and crack in cold weather environments. Thus causing fuel leaks - the very thing that they are trying prevent. Wow, great job on another successful emission control item, can we get some applause in here? Just like the old smog pumps that leaked and seized up. You know must people ripped those things off. Why you ask? Because it creates more issues/headaches that it was designed to resolve (Yes Mr. Abenz, I just started a sentence with the word because. Please don't hit me!).
> 
> ...


You can spend time and money when you can breath. Try counting all the money you save while withholding your breath!!


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

Zoltan said:


> You can spend time and money when you can breath. Try counting all the money you save while withholding your breath!!


Go ahead and show us how it's done. Meanwhile, I'm going to sit back and watch you hold your breath while I enjoy eating some popcorn. Did you know that popcorn provides ZERO nutrition yet people still eat it? In fact, I've enjoyed microwaved popcorn for years and haven't developed 'popcorn lung'. I breathe just fine thank you very much. Guess you could I'm as healthy as a horse (not a sick horse). Come on Zoltan, lighten up a little. Let that four banger idle once in a while. 

Anyhow, back to my original point. AS/S while it saves the environment and more importantly the polar bears, it would be nice if GM (and other manufacturers) would add a delay before the engine stops. We shouldn't have to tap the throttle, quickly shift to park, into Low range, etc just to defeat the system from engaging. If the car shuts off in traffic or at a traffic light, I really don't care because I'd be stopped for more than three seconds at a time (or that's the idea). It'd be nice that the engine wouldn't stop every time I come to a brief stop (while parking - that is my biggest complaint). 

How about a quick math equation? I drive 30 miles a day, five days a week. I drive 95% highway (state routes) and there are only four stop signs (no traffic lights). If only stop for three seconds at each stop sign, how much fuel am I saving and how much pollution (I want to know precisely how much CO, NOX, HC, VOC, etc) am I reducing each day? Now, what about one week? One month, one-quarter, one year, the next five years? It wouldn't even amount to one tank of fuel over my entire ownership of this car. I'll bet you that fuel lines will rot through before I save 30 bucks thanks to AS/S system and when it does, it will be more detrimental to the environment. Now, because of where you live, AS/S may actually set out to do what it was intended. 


"My mind doesn't work that way. I got this real moron thing I do, it's called THINKING. I'm not a very good American because I like to form my own opinions. I have certain rules I live by. My first rule, don't believe anything the government tells me. NOTHING, ZERO. And I don't take very seriously the media or the press in this country." - George Carlin


----------



## Zoltan (Jan 22, 2017)

nathanroe72 said:


> Go ahead and show us how it's done. Meanwhile, I'm going to sit back and watch you hold your breath while I enjoy eating some popcorn. Did you know that popcorn provides ZERO nutrition yet people still eat it? In fact, I've enjoyed microwaved popcorn for years and haven't developed 'popcorn lung'. I breathe just fine thank you very much. Guess you could I'm as healthy as a horse (not a sick horse). Come on Zoltan, lighten up a little. Let that four banger idle once in a while.
> 
> Anyhow, back to my original point. AS/S while it saves the environment and more importantly the polar bears, it would be nice if GM (and other manufacturers) would add a delay before the engine stops. We shouldn't have to tap the throttle, quickly shift to park, into Low range, etc just to defeat the system from engaging. If the car shuts off in traffic or at a traffic light, I really don't care because I'd be stopped for more than three seconds at a time (or that's the idea). It'd be nice that the engine wouldn't stop every time I come to a brief stop (while parking - that is my biggest complaint).
> 
> ...


NO comment.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Zoltan said:


> It is amazing to read how much people hate the clean environment that we have here. I suggest for you to take a trip to China and try to breath there if you can. Use a face mask for a couple days and then think about how to defeat the pollution reduction staff that is on your car. Or maybe just install the tail pipe in the cabin and see if you would enjoy the engine being stopped at the stop light.


Notice how well off we are - and all *before* AS/S rolled out. We're not talking about defeating the parts that got us there - because they work fine and don't cause driveabilty issues.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

There is a stoplight near my house that if you watch turn red, you will wait for a genuine 4 minutes. 

That sounds like a good place to stop.


----------



## alansmithee (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi, new 2017 Cruze owner here. Every time the Auto Stop turns the engine back on my car shakes/vibrates. Is this normal? Sorry if this has been asked a bunch of times but the search function doesn't really work.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

alansmithee said:


> Hi, new 2017 Cruze owner here. Every time the Auto Stop turns the engine back on my car shakes/vibrates. Is this normal? Sorry if this has been asked a bunch of times but the search function doesn't really work.


A very tiny bit. I get a small jerk as the engine restarts. I don't notice at all when it shuts off except that it's suddenly quiet.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

EricSmit said:


> There is a stoplight near my house that if you watch turn red, you will wait for a genuine 4 minutes.
> 
> That sounds like a good place to stop.


We have 2 of those here but worse. They are all timed for the speed limit and when you have people who drive 5 under to save gas they usually end up just running the red light and make us wait another 10 minutes for it to become green again. That right there would be a total reason for AS/S to exist since there is at least 50 or so of us just hating life in adult time out.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

alansmithee said:


> Hi, new 2017 Cruze owner here. Every time the Auto Stop turns the engine back on my car shakes/vibrates. Is this normal? Sorry if this has been asked a bunch of times but the search function doesn't really work.


How severe?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

alansmithee said:


> Hi, new 2017 Cruze owner here. Every time the Auto Stop turns the engine back on my car shakes/vibrates. Is this normal? Sorry if this has been asked a bunch of times but the search function doesn't really work.


----------



## Choda (Apr 6, 2017)

Im getting used to it in my 17 LT. Its fine. Starts right away and no hesitation. I doubt it saving me any real fuel but i don't have any facts behind me.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Choda said:


> Im getting used to it in my 17 LT. Its fine. Starts right away and no hesitation. I doubt it saving me any real fuel but i don't have any facts behind me.


If your engine isn't running you're not burning fuel. That's a fact.


----------



## Choda (Apr 6, 2017)

EricSmit said:


> If your engine isn't running you're not burning fuel. That's a fact.


Yes I understand that but the actual fuel savings... where is the facts behind that. if I make 20 stops a day for a year, how much fuel am i saving. I want to know the numbers, not just well its not running and you dont have to pump it twice on start up. How much fuel does the car use at idle in D for an average amount of time. Four way stop signs are about 3 seconds?? Red lights are about 20 seconds??? How much fuel is being injected on start up compared to idle.... thats the stuff that matters to me. If it was calculated that I would save a gas tank every 3 years by using the auto stop and start, I would turn it off. If it was a tank of fuel every 6 months... great.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Choda said:


> Yes I understand that but the actual fuel savings... where is the facts behind that. if I make 20 stops a day for a year, how much fuel am i saving. I want to know the numbers, not just well its not running and you dont have to pump it twice on start up. How much fuel does the car use at idle in D for an average amount of time. Four way stop signs are about 3 seconds?? Red lights are about 20 seconds??? How much fuel is being injected on start up compared to idle.... thats the stuff that matters to me. If it was calculated that I would save a gas tank every 3 years by using the auto stop and start, I would turn it off. If it was a tank of fuel every 6 months... great.


My car idles and is pushing 1.9 g/s of air with no other accessories on. If I'm using AC or defrost or heated seats I can get it up to 4. 14.7 AFR. Figure it out.

But the fuel isn't the important thing, it's emissions. When your car isn't running, you're not spewing nonsense into the air. Heavily trafficked areas have higher pollution near the heavy traffic. If cars aren't running while they're stopped, they're not polluting.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> My car idles and is pushing 1.9 g/s of air with no other accessories on. If I'm using AC or defrost or heated seats I can get it up to 4. 14.7 AFR. Figure it out.
> 
> But the fuel isn't the important thing, it's emissions. When your car isn't running, you're not spewing nonsense into the air. Heavily trafficked areas have higher pollution near the heavy traffic. If cars aren't running while they're stopped, they're not polluting.


Lets use that 1.9 grams/second measurement of air. At a 14.7 AFR, you're talking about 0.1293 grams/second of fuel, at idle. That is equal to 0.000285 lb/second of fuel, and using a nice round 6 lb/gallon figure for the weight of gasoline, that is 0.00004749187 gal/sec of fuel used, at idle, without accessories. 

Let's be generous (in the way of not being stuck in lots of traffic) and say each way to work, you spend one minute, in total, idling (not counting time that would be prior to or after idling, really only counting where the start/stop would come into play). That is 0.00285 gal/min, or 0.0057 gal/day (again, only if you idle for two minutes per day - likely it's much longer than that). That is 0.0285 gal/work week, or about 0.114 gal/work month, or 1.368 gal/work year. This is not accounting for traffic jams, driving on the weekend, other non-work trips, and only incorporates a fraction of the typically larger amount of idling present in the typical drive. All the while not using any accessories.

It'll definitely add up, and like Eric has stated...it's also a benefit to emissions, as well.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Lets use that 1.9 grams/second measurement of air. At a 14.7 AFR, you're talking about 0.1293 grams/second of fuel, at idle. That is equal to 0.000285 lb/second of fuel, and using a nice round 6 lb/gallon figure for the weight of gasoline, that is 0.00004749187 gal/sec of fuel used, at idle, without accessories.
> 
> Let's be generous (in the way of not being stuck in lots of traffic) and say each way to work, you spend one minute, in total, idling (not counting time that would be prior to or after idling, really only counting where the start/stop would come into play). That is 0.00285 gal/min, or 0.0057 gal/day (again, only if you idle for two minutes per day - likely it's much longer than that). That is 0.0285 gal/work week, or about 0.114 gal/work month, or 1.368 gal/work year. This is not accounting for traffic jams, driving on the weekend, other non-work trips, and only incorporates a fraction of the typically larger amount of idling present in the typical drive. All the while not using any accessories.
> 
> It'll definitely add up, and like Eric has stated...it's also a benefit to emissions, as well.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I wish we had 20 second red lights...they're more like 2-4 minutes. Yeah, that saves a lot of fuel otherwise wasted idling.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> I wish we had 20 second red lights...they're more like 2-4 minutes. Yeah, that saves a lot of fuel otherwise wasted idling.


One of the places where my Volt really lowers my stress levels while driving is when I'm sitting in extra/heavy traffic, now that I know I'm not just sitting there wasting fuel. A start-stop system would provide me the same peace of mind.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> I wish we had 20 second red lights...they're more like 2-4 minutes. Yeah, that saves a lot of fuel otherwise wasted idling.


I was wondering about 20 second red lights **** it takes almost that for the idiot in the front of the line that is texting to take off. I go through 4 lights and depending on traffic I can hit them all red and the auto stop only stops for 2 minutes at a time and the lights are spaced out enough that it shuts down at all of them. it also starts back up just before the light turns green, so that is 8 minutes going into work and usually about half that on the way home. and that just my day job I cant even calculate how often it does it when I drive for Uber


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Greggul8r said:


> I was wondering about 20 second red lights **** it takes almost that for the idiot in the front of the line that is texting to take off. I go through 4 lights and depending on traffic I can hit them all red and the auto stop only stops for 2 minutes at a time and the lights are spaced out enough that it shuts down at all of them. it also starts back up just before the light turns green, so that is 8 minutes going into work and usually about half that on the way home. and that just my day job I cant even calculate how often it does it when I drive for Uber


That's about 8.55 gallons saved per year, driving to and from work, using the numbers from above, without any accessories on, and without extra traffic.


----------



## Choda (Apr 6, 2017)

so lets just double it for sake of conversation and because I also have hvac on and usually radio on. That's one tank of gas for a whole year. ehhh im all for emissions and efficiency but thats a long stretch.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

That's only for a commute and only assuming you stop at stoplights and nowhere else.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

A tank of gas at current pricing is a decent dinner out somewhere, for free, or a couple cases of nice craft beer (or a few cases of shitty beer, haha). No reason not to, in my book.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

why do people try to convince others that this isn't useful?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> why do people try to convince others that this isn't useful?


Because:


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Because:
> 
> https://m.popkey.co/ab0c7e/VlDmq.gif[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah that's what it seems like.


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

Just like the EGR valve, the auto stop/start is an evil hideous device that has no logical place on any vehicle whatsoever. Soon, there will be aftermarket devices that we can purchase to defeat this ridiculous advancement in human engineering. Some manufacturers install a cutoff switch and that is a good thing. I assume it won't be long before there will be a YouTube tutorial showing us how to defeat the devise on the Cruise. There will be a way discovered to defeat it, just a matter of motivation and time.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Dieselfever said:


> Just like the EGR valve, the auto stop/start is an evil hideous device that has no logical place on any vehicle whatsoever. Soon, there will be aftermarket devices that we can purchase to defeat this ridiculous advancement in human engineering. Some manufacturers install a cutoff switch and that is a good thing. I assume it won't be long before there will be a YouTube tutorial showing us how to defeat the devise on the Cruise. There will be a way discovered to defeat it, just a matter of motivation and time.


That's nice !

Never mind that cars have run for years with EGR valves without issue.

I like my auto stop/start.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Never mind that cars have run for years with EGR valves without issue.


Reliably since 1973!

But nevermind facts or anything like that, let's all be terrified!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MP81 said:


> Reliably since 1973!
> 
> But nevermind facts or anything like that, let's all be terrified!


Well, at least since the 80s. 70's emissions stuff was mostly hit or miss. It was deleted from our 74 BMW because it strangled the little 2.0 engine & the "thermal reactor" often caused fires.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Well, at least since the 80s. 70's emissions stuff was mostly hit or miss. It was deleted from our 74 BMW because it strangled the little 2.0 engine & the "thermal reactor" often caused fires.


Well in '73 is really when they started moving forward from the unreliable EGR systems prior - either opening/closing it based on manifold vacuum, or by coolant temp. But yes, by the 80's the issues were gone.

Regardless...1980 is a good few years ago now, haha. My Camaro has no issues with the EGR system and it's 36 years old.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

My son is graduating from college in a week or two, we test drove a 2017 Ford Escape SE, we both really liked it, very comfy and all. As it relates to auto start stop, it had a button you could push to disable it if one chooses to do so, I have no issue with having the feature, but I prefer to be able to disable if I would like to do so. That solves the issue, for those that prefer not to have it, we are happy, for those that prefer to have your happy. I am a sales guy, that is what we call a win win. 

Big incentives on the Escape, but new college grad will drive his old reliable Pontiac Vibe for a few more months and save the car payment and extra insurance costs for a while longer. I could have bought the Escape myself and been quite happy with it from the test drive.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

indydiesel said:


> as it relates to auto start stop, it had a button you could push to disable it if one chooses to do so, i have no issue with having the feature, but i prefer to be able to disable if i would like to do so. That solves the issue, for those that prefer not to have it, we are happy, for those that prefer to have your happy.


this this this this this this this.

It drives me nuts when I go to back up a Cruze into a parking spot and when I complete stop to go into reverse it shuts off.

And if GM had this there would be no bickering in this thread.


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

I still have AS-S enabled on my car even with the BNR tune. It works and it's pretty seamless. However, in my situation, I don't stop long enough to see any benefits really. I would like to have a way to toggle it on and off as needed - that and adding some sort of delay before the engine halts. For some of you, yes it's saving the environment and it's helping to keep your average MPG up. I'm sorry for those of you who have traffic lights and have to wait 2-5 minutes for a light to change. Where I live, you have to drive half an hour just to FIND a traffic light (and the wait time is minimal). Thanks to the effort of some of you, can I continue to live here and drive my '72 Belair around. 

Oh and speaking of emission systems such as EGR, what about modern diesels? Look at the issues with the Maxxforce engines that cost Navistar a ton of money. They had a TON of warranty issues (and still have engine issues to this day - though now out of warranty). The EPA mandated lower NOx emissions which could be done with EGR or SCR (more complex and more expensive). Each with their own pros and cons. Navistar took the EGR approach which 'recycled' exhaust gasses. The pitfall to this system is that you are reducing fuel efficiency and bring particulates (soot) into the cylinders. Look how well that worked out.

Remember Jeremy Clarkson talking about the Prius and the impact that car had on the environment? A recent (then) study found that in the long term, it does more environmental damage than a Land Rover Discovery just to manufacture them (I bet you read that in Clarkson's voice). I love the Chevy Volt (both gens), it's a fantastic little car but remind me again how that car saves the environment. Look at the mighty McLaren P1 or Porche 918 Spyder, they are hybrids but do they save the environment? Even at the ridiculous prices they command? Ok, they are hyper cars but do you see my point? Yes, PZEV and ULEZ works but sometimes is the effort worth the benefits? Can we put our eggs in a basket and work together to build something better? Instead of just setting standards and making manufacturers jump through hoops to comply to them? Can we work on one common emissions standard for the entire world instead of having EPA, CARB, EU, and all the others? I know GM (and other global manufacturers) would be onboard in a nanosecond. Delta platform cars cost how many lives to be lost or forever changed because of an ignition switch defect? Yet VW cheats on emissions testing and everyone loses their minds. 





The one-time AS-S actually did something for me.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

nathanroe72 said:


> Remember Jeremy Clarkson talking about the Prius and the impact that car had on the environment? A recent (then) study found that in the long term, it does more environmental damage than a Land Rover Discovery just to manufacture them (I bet you read that in Clarkson's voice). I love the Chevy Volt (both gens), it's a fantastic little car but remind me again how that car saves the environment. Look at the mighty McLaren P1 or Porche 918 Spyder, they are hybrids but do they save the environment? Even at the ridiculous prices they command? Ok, they are hyper cars but do you see my point? Yes, PZEV and ULEZ works but sometimes is the effort worth the benefits? Can we put our eggs in a basket and work together to build something better? Instead of just setting standards and making manufacturers jump through hoops to comply to them? Can we work on one common emissions standard for the entire world instead of having EPA, CARB, EU, and all the others? I know GM (and other global manufacturers) would be onboard in a nanosecond. Delta platform cars cost how many lives to be lost or forever changed because of an ignition switch defect? Yet VW cheats on emissions testing and everyone loses their minds.


You do realize when Jeremy Clarkson made that comment, Priuses were still using Lead-Acid batteries, right?

I have used *0.2 gallons of fuel* in the past month and a half with my Volt (as in - since I've owned it). And a grand total of about $20 in electricity to charge it. So...is it really that hard to figure that one out? If you average it out (which you shouldn't), I am at around *6000 mpg*, and I do not see myself using much more fuel anytime soon. 

Oh, and the car was cheaper (when you factor in the $7500 tax incentive) than our Cruze Diesel. So...cheaper to buy, and significantly cheaper to drive, and doesn't use fuel. 

You've been reminded. :th_salute:


----------



## eegad (Feb 3, 2012)

Also not a fan of start/stop after 2 months with my new cruze. Occasionally, yes, it seems to be sensible when stopped at a long light. But each day on my drive to/from work I get annoyed when i come to a road with 3 stop signs in a mile stretch. Most times there isn't a car coming, so it's just a brief 1-2 second stop. And the engine turns off, just to immediately restart. Then when I get to my parking spot at work, or my driveway at home, I pull in and come to a stop...and the engine turns off, then immediately turns back on when I shift into park, only to have me turn the key off a second later.

*IF* auto start/stop would only engage after coming to a complete stop for more than 2-3 seconds, I'd be onboard. As it is, sorry but it's annoying in many cases. I gave it a chance, but from now on I'll be driving in L6 most of the time.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

eegad said:


> Then when I get to my parking spot at work, or my driveway at home, I pull in and come to a stop...and the engine turns off, then immediately turns back on when I shift into park, only to have me turn the key off a second later..


I have had this happen a few times I normally back in and don't have as much of this issue but when I do pull in if it stops before I shift to park I press the button to turn it off then shift to park so it wont start just to shut back down.

I agree with waiting to shut it down I can see the benefit in that.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I put mine in neutral right when I stop, then put in reverse after coming to a complete stop.


----------



## 295330 (Apr 25, 2017)

Think its fine offering start/stop and for those who don't mind it or find it really saves that much fuel fine. But at least allow for a defeat option if you don't want to use it. I do have issues with heat soak with the turbo's when you have this start/stop on hot days when you would prefer not to allow a engine to shut down even briefly in such hot weather. You loose engine oil pressure, coolant circulation, and this also starves turbo for both fluids. Long run, this does not sound like such a great ideal.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Our new work truck has auto start stop. Works awesome and is super quick. It's a 2017 f150 extended cab 4x4 with the 2.7EB.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

jescott418 said:


> Think its fine offering start/stop and for those who don't mind it or find it really saves that much fuel fine. But at least allow for a defeat option if you don't want to use it. I do have issues with heat soak with the turbo's when you have this start/stop on hot days when you would prefer not to allow a engine to shut down even briefly in such hot weather. You loose engine oil pressure, coolant circulation, and this also starves turbo for both fluids. Long run, this does not sound like such a great ideal.


Does not starve the turbo of cooling.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

money_man said:


> Our new work truck has auto start stop. Works awesome and is super quick. It's a 2017 f150 extended cab 4x4 with the 2.7EB.


I LOVE that engine.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> money_man said:
> 
> 
> > Our new work truck has auto start stop. Works awesome and is super quick. It's a 2017 f150 extended cab 4x4 with the 2.7EB.
> ...


Seems to have plenty of power and directly competes against the 5.0L which is almost twice as large. Averaging 14.6L/100km and has 600km on it.


----------



## 295330 (Apr 25, 2017)

Um, yes it does starve it, 230 degree t stat and if engine not turning water pump not turning. Not unless the new engine added a electric pump to aid physical one. Only high dollar BMW like engines do that. Doubt it has any circulation with engine shut down. If your in stop and go traffic, the duration of engine off vs engine on would be something I would be concerned about.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jescott418 said:


> Um, yes it does starve it, 230 degree t stat and if engine not turning water pump not turning. Not unless the new engine added a electric pump to aid physical one. Only high dollar BMW like engines do that. Doubt it has any circulation with engine shut down. If your in stop and go traffic, the duration of engine off vs engine on would be something I would be concerned about.


Doesn't run 230*. No longer has the electric thermostat either. They learned their lesson with that and coolant smells. 

They also thermo-siphon coolant through the turbo when WP isn't turning. Coking shouldn't be an issue with a decent oil either.


----------



## eliwinkler (May 18, 2017)

this is not a non-issue. You can actually feel an annoying "jerking" when it restarts. Also, I can't believe that it's good for the starter to start up the engine dozens of times every day. This is a ridiculous feature and it's outrageous that my 2016 Cruze doesn't even have a button to deactivate it.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I drove a 17 Cruze diesel auto today, the car was very nice, drives fine, took a nice highway drive, turned around to come back, it stops, I growl with disappointment, on the way back, I am getting off interstate, come to a light, engine stops for one second, then restarts, go to back into a parking spot, darn thing stops again before I could shift. I can safely say from my perspective I hate it and is worthless to me and probably keeps me from buying any car with feature if I cant push a button to keep from using it. 

I had a big Chevy dealer, the sales guy had only been with dealer for 6 weeks, he did a great job, already sold 10 cars. Well done. He said many folks that he sells to doesn't like the auto start stop. So I may not be in the minority in my community. 

I shouldn't have to buy a Cruze manual to not have start stop feature, I really don't want to shift again.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

IndyDiesel said:


> I drove a 17 Cruze diesel auto today, the car was very nice, drives fine, took a nice highway drive, turned around to come back, it stops, I growl with disappointment, on the way back, I am getting off interstate, come to a light, engine stops for one second, then restarts, go to back into a parking spot, darn thing stops again before I could shift. I can safely say from my perspective I hate it and is worthless to me and probably keeps me from buying any car with feature if I cant push a button to keep from using it.
> 
> I had a big Chevy dealer, the sales guy had only been with dealer for 6 weeks, he did a great job, already sold 10 cars. Well done. He said many folks that he sells to doesn't like the auto start stop. So I may not be in the minority in my community.
> 
> I shouldn't have to buy a Cruze manual to not have start stop feature, I really don't want to shift again.


you don't have to buy a manual. Just put the gearshift in manual selector. It's not that hard, a little inconvenient, yes, but not hard.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

neile300c said:


> you don't have to buy a manual. Just put the gearshift in manual selector. It's not that hard, a little inconvenient, yes, but not hard.


I will currently stick with 15 ctd, very happy with it. I don't see enough advantages to upgrade at this time. But thanks for the advice on auto start stop.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> I drove a 17 Cruze diesel auto today, the car was very nice, drives fine, took a nice highway drive, turned around to come back, it stops, I growl with disappointment, on the way back, I am getting off interstate, come to a light, engine stops for one second, then restarts, go to back into a parking spot, darn thing stops again before I could shift. I can safely say from my perspective I hate it and is worthless to me and probably keeps me from buying any car with feature if I cant push a button to keep from using it.
> 
> I had a big Chevy dealer, the sales guy had only been with dealer for 6 weeks, he did a great job, already sold 10 cars. Well done. He said many folks that he sells to doesn't like the auto start stop. So I may not be in the minority in my community.
> 
> I shouldn't have to buy a Cruze manual to not have start stop feature, I really don't want to shift again.


Shift to L, press plus up to 6.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> Shift to L, press plus up to 6.


Don't have to fuss with my 15 on this. The one I drove listed for 27900. They added some stuff and took stuff away I have now. I couldn't justify the cost to upgrade, didn't even ask.


----------



## KyleB (Mar 12, 2017)

I've owned my 17 CTD only a few days now. Every time the engine stops at a light I'm so giddy I practically giggle. I used to HATE watching my fuel economy count down as I sat idling. The only thing I would change is to add about a half second delay after stopping before the engine shuts down. Just enough time to put the car in park when pulling into a spot. 

Clearly, according to this post, if they let you turn it off practically everyone would turn it off and never think of it again.

I think the manual also has auto stop.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

As far as I know, the manual does not have start-stop.

That is one of my favorite things about my Volt - and something I have noticed relieves a lot of my stress during a drive home in heavier-than-normal traffic - when I'm stopped, it's practically not using anything. Normally I'm upset by the fact that sitting their idling is just murdering my fuel economy and wasting fuel.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Just FYI, BNR can disable it if requested on your tune. Just have to request it.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

These are my suggestions to Chevy on how they can (and hopefully eventually will reprogram) the auto-stop system to become better and less of an annoyance for daily driving:


For myself, I find myself definitely adjusting my driving style and NOT for the better. Instead I am now more prone to roll through stop signs because I don't want the engine to shut off. I also have to adjust how I pull into parking spaces, and into my garage because I can't park the darn thing without the engine restarting. It is really annoying. I really hope that Chevy reprograms the auto stop to have a delay built in. It should wait 2-3 seconds after being completely stopped to kick in. Maybe if a pressure-sensitive brake switch were used it could tell how much pressure is being applied to the brake. (It may already have this?) Maybe say, at 30%+ pressure at a full stop the autostop would kick in and shut off the engine. If you're lightly holding the brake, the engine would remain running. There are a lot of times when I'm in traffic or waiting for just the right moment to pull out into traffic that I don't want the engine to be shut off, and the slight delay makes it dangerous. I cant imagine pulling out into traffic and getting on the car is good for the engine either when it has just been stopped and the oil stops flowing for that little bit.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Last week it failed to start after the light turned green. It turned, then died. So of course I try turning the key first thing, but you can't start a car in "drive", so I figure that out, go to park, start, go to drive, meanwhile cars are honking and I am just glad it did not happen in a more dangerous situation. I mentioned this to the service writer at my last oil change, but the reply was, " I see no updates or notes in the system." I just want to make sure Chevy logs a comment as a safety issue.

This "function" also makes you aware of a practice that many drivers do: Stop at a red light, then realize there is too much space between them and the car in front so they let up on the brake and move closer. Now if the person in front of you (or more) does this, you are left with too much space so you do the same...thus canceling the "function" and now your engine sits idling at the light.

In stop and go traffic, I do as the previous poster: Shift to L, bump it up to six.


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Pushrod V6s til the bitter end!


V6? WTH is wrong with you? V8!!!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

17Cruzer said:


> V6? WTH is wrong with you? V8!!!


Those still exist in pushrod form! And they sound amazing.

I was mostly just making fun of antiqued technology that some wish lived on


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Those still exist in pushrod form! And they sound amazing.
> 
> I was mostly just making fun of antiqued technology that some wish lived on


Yup, antiqued! Large engine bays and engines with dual four barrel Holleys and 4 speed rock crushers shifted by Hurst! My long gone '63 Nova! Best mod was adding seat belts!


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

You can also start your car in neutral don't have to go all the way to park if the autostart does not work. The manual Cruze does not have auto stop, that would be a nightmare.


----------



## mr.cruze (Jun 13, 2017)

Is there a way to prevent auto stop when switching to reverse (or a trick)? This is very annoying when I'm backing up for parking.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

mr.cruze said:


> Is there a way to prevent auto stop when switching to reverse (or a trick)? This is very annoying when I'm backing up for parking.


Drop it in L or N just before you stop rolling forwards.

I have to swing my nose around sharply to get into my parking spot, and I often pop it in N before I stop the car, then put it in Park before I stop to avoid the motor restarting as I move to Park.


----------



## Eaz (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi, I'm looking to disable auto stop function. 


In this moment the only way to do this is with a full tune like Trifecta or BNR?
There's nothing else? like a GM Interface to do this?


Thanks

Cruze 1.4T 2017


----------



## felpa (Jun 16, 2017)

I have no problem with auto stop/start. However, if you want to disable it just put your gearshift into L6 and drive just as if you were in D. No stop/start. I haven't read this entire thread so pardon me if someone else has already explained this easy work around.


----------



## ChevyCanuck (Sep 27, 2016)

I noticed the transmission doesn't shift as smoothly when in L6. I suspect the shifting patern that was learned by the transmission in normal D mode is not being used. Anyone else notice this? It doesn't bother me as I'm not normally in L mode but found it interesting.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

Canuck, Yep, I noticed the same thing. The shifts are much quicker when in L mode and noticeable.


----------



## jahmicielo (Jul 29, 2017)

Well mine is going to auto stop and then cutting completely off, I've only had it 4 months and its a 2017. The dealership says they cant duplicate it.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

jahmicielo said:


> Well mine is going to auto stop and then cutting completely off, I've only had it 4 months and its a 2017. The dealership says they cant duplicate it.


Can you just video the issue your having on your phone?


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

jahmicielo said:


> Well mine is going to auto stop and then cutting completely off, I've only had it 4 months and its a 2017. The dealership says they cant duplicate it.


When you have a problem like this, just taking it to the dealer (or any mechanic) and expecting them to duplicate it is pointless.
Take a couple of hours off work and take the mac for a drive in it and show it happening, then it will be fixed.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Premier17 said:


> I also have to adjust how I pull into parking spaces, and into my garage because I can't park the darn thing without the engine restarting. It is really annoying.


Not just annoying, or even stupid, that's totally insane. 
The auto-start is more infuriating to me than the auto-stop could ever hope to be. 
Put in it Park to tell the car you're done driving, and it STARTS the engine???

Fortunately, I figured out a cure the 2nd time I drove the car. Pulled up to my garage, and the engine stopped. 
As I automatically reached for the shifter, I stopped myself, realizing that if I touched the shifter the car would start. So I hit the engine start/stop button and then I shifted into Park. No more starting the engine for one second as I was trying to shut down.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Taxman said:


> Not just annoying, or even stupid, that's totally insane.
> The auto-start is more infuriating to me than the auto-stop could ever hope to be.
> Put in it Park to tell the car you're done driving, and it STARTS the engine???
> 
> ...


That sounds insane. The owner should be able to turn this off plain and simple. I will never buy a car that has this feature and isn't easily turned off. Just more of technology intrusion into our lives. I also think all these transmissions without dip sticks is stupid. How are you suppose to know the dealer filled the transmission correctly after service. I guess you will know when after their 12 month service warranty is up and your transmission gets fried. Any time you have to take a wheel off or jack a car up to check fluid is stupid. A dip stick makes this a no brainer. Nothing but a money maker that leaves you at the mercy of dealer.


----------



## jpeloke (May 26, 2011)

worked for major rental car company for 2 years after retirement. #1 return issue was "auto/stop". Most demanded car without. I agree. Auto Stop feature should be able to be turned off if the customer/owner desires. I've been wanting a Cruze Diesel. My wife wants an automatic. We still have a 1st. gen Cruze which we love. Only thing stoping me from pulling the trigger on an Auto Diesel is the auto stop. if you like them that's great but my personal opinion is that it is stopping me from buying one.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Jpe, do you plan on leaving the car stock? If not, most of the tuning companies can fix that for you. I’m getting mine tuned, and requested it be turned off in the ECU flash. Is anyone else tuned, and had their auto start successfully disconnected? 

The other option is to drive the car in manual mode, and just click the shifter up to 6 th. It will drive normally, and not turn off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I am told that when you come to a stop, release and reapply the brake pedal the moment the car actually stops moving. This appears to take the 'engine stop' offline.

Rob


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I love the auto stop / start feature. Have 22000 miles, and it's been great. Been averaging 38 mpg for the life of the car also.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The '18 Equinox loaner we have has it, and it's excellent.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Got my BNR tune, yesterday. Auto Start has been DISABLED!! Im back to loving my car.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

CruzeTech said:


> Got my BNR tune, yesterday. Auto Start has been DISABLED!! Im back to loving my car.


Let us know what happens to your MPG after you get your final tune installed.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Taxman said:


> Let us know what happens to your MPG after you get your final tune installed.


The instant mpg is already way better. I had a hard time getting a good read, I was too busy darting in and out of traffic. I’ll let you know, though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rippem (Feb 8, 2017)

First vehicle with this tech.
I don't mind it...took me about a day to master the delay/disable with brake pedal pressure and roll-out/creep. Sometimes I let it do it's thing, other times like when in a hurry I short it.

ONE ANNOYING REGULARITY with my 16.5
More than once I leave work with minimal run-time, when it shows about 3-4 hashes of temp...it gets confusion fits at the 3 or 4th stop sign.

It's as if the A/S parameters (or one of, temp or not) are borderline and it can't decide to A/S or not, lurches and bucks like **** for a second or two maybe longer if I wasn't off the brake and rolling by then.

It clearly tries to shut down but doesn't shut down completely (perceptible OFF) and fires up and then tries to shut down again and....you get the idea
OR it is shutting down so-to-speak, but _restarting so quickly _even at a full vehicle stop?
'Cause it can't wrap it's head around borderline parameters or parameter relationship?

anybody else experience this?


----------



## Gorimoga (Jul 6, 2020)

Hi guys i own chevy cruze 2012 in finland. After changing a battery start stop fuction stop working can anyone help me please thanks


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Gorimoga said:


> Hi guys i own chevy cruze 2012 in finland. After changing a battery start stop fuction stop working can anyone help me please thanks


The car needs to sit for 3 hours, off, locked, etc to relearn. After that it should go back to normal.


----------



## Griffmonds (Nov 16, 2020)

I know this is a 4 year old thread, but just have to say - no one is "comparing you to Europe". All MP81 said is that this is not new technology, as it's been used elsewhere for a while now.

Not everything is a competition about whether or not America is the best


----------



## Nicolás (2 mo ago)

_MerF_ said:


> This happens a lot. People inherently fear the new and unknown.


No dear friend! The problem is not the fear in us... is that we don't trust in companies so they have put a system that shorts the life of your car!!


----------



## chilehed (Sep 3, 2020)

Nicolás said:


> No dear friend! The problem is not the fear in us... is that we don't trust in companies so they have put a system that shorts the life of your car!!


Start/stop does not shorten the life of your car. It just doesn't.


----------

